# Fall shore night time walleye 2016



## BIGEYURK25

Hey fellas, figured I'd get this started up for everyone, it's about that time! Just wondering though, what's the earliest you guys start fishing for them? My earliest last year was oct 1st, but I know people are out earlier than that. Any thoughts?


----------



## Petermkerling

In my opinion- it's all about water temp


----------



## TheShoreman

Last years first walleye for me was Oct. 19th. However I have scouted several new places this year on the eastside and have obtained permission to be on private property. I'm starting in 4 weeks. I do agree water temp is a big deal but I also look at rainfall and river discharge oh and barometric pressure. I have a degree in biology so I over analyze things. When I have success I'll report back asap. I love this time of year!


----------



## heron153

I fish for them from shore any time. If I catch one now, though, it's a late summer shore walleye! I get them in August from time to time, but they're not the big fall/winter fish.


----------



## set-the-drag

Your 2 months early and they are saying it's supposed to be a hot fall so your maybe 3 months early


----------



## HappySnag

set-the-drag said:


> Your 2 months early and they are saying it's supposed to be a hot fall so your maybe 3 months early


you will catch eyes of wall all time,only difrent is size and nombers,
if they are there they are going to eat.


----------



## TheShoreman

set-the-drag said:


> Your 2 months early and they are saying it's supposed to be a hot fall so your maybe 3 months early


Ok see you in 4 weeks with a picture of the walleye I caught from shore.


----------



## ldrjay

lol I have been catching eyes from shore all summer. may not be 10 pounders but eyes nonetheless. early? hahaha go ahead and wait till it's freezing!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Got a little walleye last monday at east 55th on the boat using a VibE. Was in 15 feet of water just outside of the marina, jigging for sheephead(fun to catch), in the middle of the day....weird


----------



## Rippin

catching eyes from shore during the day, and catching them from shore at night in the fall when there making the run back west are two different games.


----------



## ldrjay

Rippin said:


> catching eyes from shore during the day, and catching them from shore at night in the fall when there making the run back west are two different games.


I don't fish shore during the day.... it has been at night. so yea....


----------



## chumthrower

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Hey fellas, figured I'd get this started up for everyone, it's about that time! Just wondering though, what's the earliest you guys start fishing for them? My earliest last year was oct 1st, but I know people are out earlier than that. Any thoughts?


I picked up a couple last Sunday night. Blue & chrome husky jerks, orange belly. No size but fun just the same. It's only gonna get better. They have to eat.


----------



## ldrjay

chumthrower said:


> I picked up a couple last Sunday night. Blue & chrome husky jerks, orange belly. No size but fun just the same. It's only gonna get better. They have to eat.


lies lies lies!!! it can't be done yet!!!! lol


----------



## TheShoreman

We are not talking about 15-25 inch fish. Fall walleye 27-32in + 8-11lbs. Not a cigar walleye thread here folks. It doesn't really get good til 65-62 water temp.


----------



## Jim B

Never fished walleye from shore. Have done lot of fall steelhead fishing in Fairport off stone pier. Black jigs with gold flake tipped with maggot. Caught fish 2 days before Christmas last year. Like to try walleye this year too. Any other tips besides water temp?


----------



## ldrjay

patients lots of it and time


----------



## Buckhunter1206

TheShoreman said:


> We are not talking about 15-25 inch fish. Fall walleye 27-32in + 8-11lbs. Not a cigar walleye thread here folks. It doesn't really get good til 65-62 water temp.


The big ones are there. I know guys that night troll all year. Picked a 30 and a 31 the other night. Remember eyes are nocturnal. You may not see the crazy numbers but u will see limits


----------



## HappySnag

Jim B said:


> Never fished walleye from shore. Have done lot of fall steelhead fishing in Fairport off stone pier. Black jigs with gold flake tipped with maggot. Caught fish 2 days before Christmas last year. Like to try walleye this year too. Any other tips besides water temp?


cast HJ#12 and HJ#14,husky jerk,rapala,of shore 24/7,and any type minnow lure.


----------



## Slikster

Husky Jerks, Rogues, X-Raps anything similar to those will work. Fish them slow. Mind Numbing Slow. Once you've achieved Mind Numbing Slow, fish them half as fast. A little twitch or jerk every now and then and you'll catch them. 

I've experimented with retrieve speed over the years, and slow as hell always seems to produce best. Drives me nuts too. I can do slow and steady. Slow and boring sucks, but that's what they seem to like best.


----------



## TheShoreman

Here are my main factors of fall shore walleye. 
1.) water temp
2.) wind direction
3.) water clarity
4.) moon presence or lights 
5.) shore structure (rocky, sharp drop off, ect)
6.) barometric pressure
7.) lure choice (p10, hj14, Shadow rap)
8.) reel cadance (speed and patern) 
9.) just blind damn luck
I've caught them realing dead ass slow and pretty quick. I've caught them far from the pier and literally up against piers. Some will say wait for them to hit it once others will say twice. You'll catch on and do your own thing.


----------



## Jim B

Thanks for all the input


----------



## Tbomb55

ldrjay said:


> I don't fish shore during the day.... it has been at night. so yea....


Do you think Veteran's Park in Avon Lake is worth checking out?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Tbomb55 said:


> Do you think Veteran's Park in Avon Lake is worth checking out?


Only one way to find out!


----------



## Tbomb55

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Only one way to find out!


I"m on it.


----------



## HappySnag

the current dicktate where the fish will be.
fish has 3 difrent mood,positive,neutrall,negative,
best fishing is in positive mood,
I can not find when they will be in positive mood,only after fishing.
that mean you have to be there all time,and you hit that positive mood.
any body has any theory how to predict fish positive mood?when it will happen,how many times in one week?
I never find any study on that.

snag


Tbomb55 said:


> I"m on it.


----------



## AtticaFish

I did not make it up to Erie at all last season, but did catch plenty of decent size walleye (up to 27") walking the rip-rap shoreline after dark at a big reservoir not far from me. Always love reading the reports from Erie. Just got in a package yesterday of new HJ's and Rogue's that almost costed me $100.  I should be set for the season. I do use a lot of swim baits, grubs and hair jigs though too, just don't hear about people catching as many on Erie with jigs and plastics for some reason.

As was said earlier in the thread...... best way to catch these fish is simply get out there and keep casting. You will hit one in the head eventually. Just remember what you did and repeat it. I caught a few last year using stick baits with a much faster retrieve and even a quick jerk-pause-jerk-pause-jerk-pause cadence.

I had trouble keeping hooked up with some bigger fish last year, specifically using stick baits. The stick baits would just pop free when the fish would surge where my jigs (swims & grubs) stayed hooked up much more consistently. I had a streak where i lost 4 good fish in a row after they were in sight and i was getting ready to net them. Rather frustrating. Since then, i have gotten 2 new rods (both stiffer and longer than what i was using) and switched all of my walleye rods to braid. I have some people tell me i should not have gotten a stiffer rod. We will see. Hoping my gear changes will leave me with a better percentage of landed fish this year.


----------



## ldrjay

Tbomb55 said:


> Do you think Veteran's Park in Avon Lake is worth checking out?


dunno. I stay out east here. farthest west I go is wildwood. I have a smaller boat so if I can I take it out and work the shoreline or just outside casting range of shore guys. my retrieve is fairly consistent. I got a longer rod last year with a fast tip. seems to have worked well for me. I use braid only no leader. everyone has their preference. no one way is the right way. use what you are comfortable with. shore guy is a great poster. listen and read his posts you will learn. as for the stick baits that's a money trap lol. I keep buying these dang custom colors but have best luck with stock colors. I work nights so if I'm not working I usually go out regardless of conditions unless brutal nasty. boredom is my buddy at night with the kid and woman in bed.


----------



## HappySnag

AtticaFish said:


> I did not make it up to Erie at all last season, but did catch plenty of decent size walleye (up to 27") walking the rip-rap shoreline after dark at a big reservoir not far from me. Always love reading the reports from Erie. Just got in a package yesterday of new HJ's and Rogue's that almost costed me $100.  I should be set for the season. I do use a lot of swim baits, grubs and hair jigs though too, just don't hear about people catching as many on Erie with jigs and plastics for some reason.
> 
> As was said earlier in the thread...... best way to catch these fish is simply get out there and keep casting. You will hit one in the head eventually. Just remember what you did and repeat it. I caught a few last year using stick baits with a much faster retrieve and even a quick jerk-pause-jerk-pause-jerk-pause cadence.
> 
> I had trouble keeping hooked up with some bigger fish last year, specifically using stick baits. The stick baits would just pop free when the fish would surge where my jigs (swims & grubs) stayed hooked up much more consistently. I had a streak where i lost 4 good fish in a row after they were in sight and i was getting ready to net them. Rather frustrating. Since then, i have gotten 2 new rods (both stiffer and longer than what i was using) and switched all of my walleye rods to braid. I have some people tell me i should not have gotten a stiffer rod. We will see. Hoping my gear changes will leave me with a better percentage of landed fish this year.


I like 6'6" or 7' rod MM or light with fast tip,easy to work with and you can trow #14HJ,with no problem.
rod 7' medium fast action,is tu stiff,when you cast #14HJ,the rod will not load up,you have to swing very hard,after few hours it feel like broom stick,
old MM is same like new MLF.
I use Power pro #20 and 2' floracarbon#17,
when I hit fish I set hook hard,i loose very few fish.


----------



## TheShoreman

HappySnag said:


> I like 6'6" or 7' rod MM or light with fast tip,easy to work with and you can trow #14HJ,with no problem.
> rod 7' medium fast action,is tu stiff,when you cast #14HJ,the rod will not load up,you have to swing very hard,after few hours it feel like broom stick,
> old MM is same like new MLF.
> I use Power pro #20 and 2' floracarbon#17,
> when I hit fish I set hook hard,i loose very few fish.


I use a 10 ft noodle rod and 8lb power pro no leaders. My stick baits go farther with that noodle rod and helps me keep pressure on the hooks so my losses are far and few.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> dunno. I stay out east here. farthest west I go is wildwood. I have a smaller boat so if I can I take it out and work the shoreline or just outside casting range of shore guys. my retrieve is fairly consistent. I got a longer rod last year with a fast tip. seems to have worked well for me. I use braid only no leader. everyone has their preference. no one way is the right way. use what you are comfortable with. shore guy is a great poster. listen and read his posts you will learn. as for the stick baits that's a money trap lol. I keep buying these dang custom colors but have best luck with stock colors. I work nights so if I'm not working I usually go out regardless of conditions unless brutal nasty. boredom is my buddy at night with the kid and woman in bed.


I won't forget that one night, not sure we can ever beat that again


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I won't forget that one night, not sure we can ever beat that again


no I will never beat that. 6 pigs in 30 casts or so. it might not have even been 30 casts. hope we can repeat that business!


----------



## Slikster

I use the same rod that I use for casting spoons to Steelhead. 9ft Med Power Fast Action Daiwa AccuLite, President reel loaded with 6# CXX. 

This Fall I'm hoping to get out and try some Underspins on the shore Walleye casting more perpendicular to the shore than straight out. Picked up some Fish Head Spins last year to try but missed the entire season dealing with the kidney stone from Hell.


----------



## AtticaFish

9ft rod.... 10ft rod..... and here i thought i went bigger. The switch to braid was a no brainer after i tried using it on my jig rod, resisted it before that for some reason. As for stick bait color choice, i think Helsinki Shad has caught me more than any other color. But since i know it works, i tend to tie it on first so it gets a lot more time on my line than other colors, and probably why it catches more fish. These 50° mornings make it feel like it is getting closer.


----------



## HappySnag

AtticaFish said:


> 9ft rod.... 10ft rod..... and here i thought i went bigger. The switch to braid was a no brainer after i tried using it on my jig rod, resisted it before that for some reason. As for stick bait color choice, i think Helsinki Shad has caught me more than any other color. But since i know it works, i tend to tie it on first so it gets a lot more time on my line than other colors, and probably why it catches more fish. These 50° mornings make it feel like it is getting closer.


I carie 2 rods,2 extra filled spooles for reel's,in dark is hard to do some knitting at night,i just change spool and do the knitting at home.


----------



## chumthrower

ldrjay said:


> lies lies lies!!! it can't be done yet!!!! lol


I guess those two fish I fried didn't get the memo.


----------



## Cashregisterface

Yes it's almost time for the perfect 10s show. That's pretty much what I use this time of year on the night bite. There will be some many boats and planner boards. It's like a light show in the 55th 72nd Bay Area. Definitely my favorite time of year. A good time for a mix bag of walleye and steelies. I'm going to say it is a little too early yet. Water temp is still way up. Could be a late fall. Ohio is tricky. As far as the weather anyway. Good luck to all. I will see you on the water.


----------



## HappySnag

Slikster said:


> I use the same rod that I use for casting spoons to Steelhead. 9ft Med Power Fast Action Daiwa AccuLite, President reel loaded with 6# CXX.
> 
> This Fall I'm hoping to get out and try some Underspins on the shore Walleye casting more perpendicular to the shore than straight out. Picked up some Fish Head Spins last year to try but missed the entire season dealing with the kidney stone from Hell.


you have homework.
I would like to know.
how far you cast with that rod,HJ #14 in feet,exact number no gess work,and what is the modell of the rod and what # test line you use?
I mesure 1 turn on my reel is 24" that is 2'.
rod shimano 6' MM.
no wind cast 70 turns 140'.
with wind 95 turns 190'.
I would like to find the longest casting spinning rod.for HJ#14.


----------



## TheShoreman

Soon it'll be Steelhead in the morning and Walleye at night. Sometimes I will show up and fish 3 am to 10am. 
Snag, I use a 10 ft noodle rod light medium action (guide advantage / gander mountain) with 8-10lb power pro and get out 160 feet with a hj14 maybe a little more with the p10. I feel if I start my cast farther out my lure gets down into the strike zone sooner and I cover more water even if it's just a few feet more. My opinion is a 9-10 steelhead rod will get your bait out the farthest and is the best for shore fishing walleye. However, those fish may not be way out there. They maybe only 4-5 feet away from you.


----------



## HappySnag

TheShoreman said:


> Soon it'll be Steelhead in the morning and Walleye at night. Sometimes I will show up and fish 3 am to 10am.
> Snag, I use a 10 ft noodle rod light medium action (guide advantage / gander mountain) with 8-10lb power pro and get out 160 feet with a hj14 maybe a little more with the p10. I feel if I start my cast farther out my lure gets down into the strike zone sooner and I cover more water even if it's just a few feet more. My opinion is a 9-10 steelhead rod will get your bait out the farthest and is the best for shore fishing walleye. However, those fish may not be way out there. They maybe only 4-5 feet away from you.


I get my fish from 5' to 140',
I have noodle rod 10'6" light action,20# power pro #14 HJ and cast 140' much harder casting then 6'6" shimano MM action and cast 140'.Rod was $9,some people tell you,you get what you pay for,i never go by that,i go by quality and results.you have to know what is best for the lowest price.
I have noodle rod fetha styx $370,10'2" moderate light,i pick that for longest casting,20# power pro#14 HJ and I cast 140',if i new I would not buy that,i was going by theory,longer beter casting but is not true.
can anybody explane what would be the longest distance, casting spinning rod would be?
I am looking to cast around 200' not hard,easy,if you cast hard 8 hours it is like job not relax and it wear your elbow and sholder.
that is reason why I am looking for longest casting spinning rod.
it would help if everybody cast with there rod #14 HJ and put the result in this tred.
I am looking for that redy 5 years,it is steel puzell.
please everybody place some results here.

thanks snag


----------



## TheShoreman

HappySnag said:


> I get my fish from 5' to 140',
> I have noodle rod 10'6" light action,20# power pro #14 HJ and cast 140' much harder casting then 6'6" shimano MM action and cast 140'.Rod was $9,some people tell you,you get what you pay for,i never go by that,i go by quality and results.you have to know what is best for the lowest price.
> I have noodle rod fetha styx $370,10'2" moderate light,i pick that for longest casting,20# power pro#14 HJ and I cast 140',if i new I would not buy that,i was going by theory,longer beter casting but is not true.
> can anybody explane what would be the longest distance, casting spinning rod would be?
> I am looking to cast around 200' not hard,easy,if you cast hard 8 hours it is like job not relax and it wear your elbow and sholder.
> that is reason why I am looking for longest casting spinning rod.
> it would help if everybody cast with there rod #14 HJ and put the result in this tred.
> I am looking for that redy 5 years,it is steel puzell.
> please everybody place some results here.
> 
> thanks snag


So I did some research for you Snag. I present to you the Sandblaster Baitcaster. It'll cast 300 yards.


----------



## mlkostur

TheShoreman said:


> Here are my main factors of fall shore walleye..
> 
> 7.) lure choice (p10, hj14, Shadow rap)
> 8.) reel cadance (speed and patern)
> 9.) just blind damn luck....


I would add the J13 to your lure choice.


----------



## Cashregisterface

I see a lot of discussion on this thread.is there any reports?? Is anyone fishing the night bite yet??


----------



## HappySnag

TheShoreman said:


> So I did some research for you Snag. I present to you the Sandblaster Baitcaster. It'll cast 300 yards.


this is option to,
check the video
http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/bank-fisherman-gets-the-last-laugh.303547/


----------



## mlkostur

I was out two weeks ago in small boat and had to fish inside the break wall due to 3'+ waves. got 6 small keepers on harness and a few on p10s trolling a with 1oz weight. this was from 2-7pm. so fish are in there, just not sure if there will be a true night bite where you can catch the 24-30" fish from shore for a while yet. I would give it 4-6 weeks.


----------



## TheShoreman

mlkostur said:


> I would add the J13 to your lure choice.


I have a few of those also I use f18s often and shadow raps. I do not have any reports as I won't even consider fishing for them till the surface temp is cooler. It's 74 now it dropped 3 degrees this week so a few more weeks.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

AtticaFish said:


> 9ft rod.... 10ft rod..... and here i thought i went bigger. The switch to braid was a no brainer after i tried using it on my jig rod, resisted it before that for some reason. As for stick bait color choice, i think Helsinki Shad has caught me more than any other color. But since i know it works, i tend to tie it on first so it gets a lot more time on my line than other colors, and probably why it catches more fish. These 50° mornings make it feel like it is getting closer.


Haha I use a 6'6 rod.....did me well last year


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Thinking of giving it the first shot of the fall next week, always on the eastside, anyone fishing/catching yet?


----------



## Jim B

Any suggestions for shore access to erie on the east side? Say mentor, fairport, painsvillr area. I do hit mouth of the Grand river.


----------



## TheShoreman

nah man the eastside isn't any good try Lorain.


----------



## heron153

I don't like moonlit nights. Dark is best in my experience. AS for #9 above, that's a big factor. As for #8, once it's cold I usually do best just slow and steady or SLOOW and steady.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anybody been out? Went Friday night east of Cleveland for about 3 hours with no hits(not that I was expecting one).


----------



## TheShoreman

Nope fishing for other things. If this week stays colder like it's supposed to be I'll be out soon.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Water still mid 70's...prob won't try again till it drops below 70


----------



## Tbomb55

Any tips on what color HJ's or is color not important at night?


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Tbomb55 said:


> Any tips on what color HJ's or is color not important at night?


Blue/chrome black/chrome and bothglass clown an chrome clown. And maybe a few customs


----------



## TheShoreman

Tbomb55 said:


> Any tips on what color HJ's or is color not important at night?


Colors vary depending on conditions or just dumb luck. You'll see guys post reports with colors. Some days it's not about color as much as other factors. Other days they will be picky and only hit certain colors I would keep a few colors in stock. Like above Clown, Black and Chrome, Firetiger, Helsinki. I usually throw natural bait colors in super clear super calm water. Firetiger I use late in the season when it's cold. Helsinki is usually my default color when I don't know what to use. Erie Outfitters on the west side or DB in Madison/ Geneva have a huge selection of custom baits as well as Rodmakers in North Ridgeville. Online custom baits are cool too. Skinny Dipper Lures in Indiana have a sweet selection of patterns that you will not see up here. Hope this helps.


----------



## Tbomb55

TheShoreman said:


> Colors vary depending on conditions or just dumb luck. You'll see guys post reports with colors. Some days it's not about color as much as other factors. Other days they will be picky and only hit certain colors I would keep a few colors in stock. Like above Clown, Black and Chrome, Firetiger, Helsinki. I usually throw natural bait colors in super clear super calm water. Firetiger I use late in the season when it's cold. Helsinki is usually my default color when I don't know what to use. Erie Outfitters on the west side or DB in Madison/ Geneva have a huge selection of custom baits as well as Rodmakers in North Ridgeville. Online custom baits are cool too. Skinny Dipper Lures in Indiana have a sweet selection of patterns that you will not see up here. Hope this helps.


Thanks, I was looking at Amazon but selection is lacking. Erie Outfitters is right down the road!


----------



## fishwhacker

What size do you normally throw 14s, 12s or 10s?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

fishwhacker said:


> What size do you normally throw 14s, 12s or 10s?


12s and 14s


----------



## AtticaFish

Helsinki Shad all the way, regardless of water color. I did just get some Helsinki Ghost and Tennessee Shad versions this year i think should do good in clear water. Another purchase i made was the P-10 Lemon-Lime Crush. Fished the Hels Ghost and L-L Crush today........... only caught catfish.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

For P-10's I use clown,Marvin, lemon lime crush and A few customs. In shallow bandits I use clown, cheap sunglasses, blue chrome, and customs. With the hj it's usually glass and ref clown, pink clown, Helsinki shad blue chrome and some customs. Also use some rogues and bombers lol. I Cary a BIG bag.


----------



## Decoy hound

TheShoreman said:


> Colors vary depending on conditions or just dumb luck. You'll see guys post reports with colors. Some days it's not about color as much as other factors. Other days they will be picky and only hit certain colors I would keep a few colors in stock. Like above Clown, Black and Chrome, Firetiger, Helsinki. I usually throw natural bait colors in super clear super calm water. Firetiger I use late in the season when it's cold. Helsinki is usually my default color when I don't know what to use. Erie Outfitters on the west side or DB in Madison/ Geneva have a huge selection of custom baits as well as Rodmakers in North Ridgeville. Online custom baits are cool too. Skinny Dipper Lures in Indiana have a sweet selection of patterns that you will not see up here. Hope this helps.


Rod Makers is in Strongsville and Erie Outfitters is in Sheffield.


----------



## Bees

What is a " P-10 "


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Bees said:


> What is a " P-10 "


Smithwick perfect ten


----------



## Bees

thank you


----------



## Flatty01

How is the fall shore fishing in Marblehead usually?


----------



## McMichaelbm

Any luck lately?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

McMichaelbm said:


> Any luck lately?


I was about to ask the same thing, I have only gone once myself. We need a big cold front to really cool the water down. Water is still WAY too warm, out east anyway.


----------



## McMichaelbm

I've been to edgewater 2x the last week and only caught cats and sheephead


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'm sure in a few more weeks it'll get goin


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'm liking these colder temps!


----------



## catfish_hunter

Wont be long now!


----------



## K gonefishin

Water temp is 72 FYI, it will be here before we know it.


----------



## Labman1127

What is the ideal water temp range for fall night bite?


----------



## tomb

Labman1127 said:


> What is the ideal water temp range for fall night bite?


There isn't one. A lot of people have their preferences and theories. Go when you can starting anytime in the next few weeks.

If you try to predict perfect conditions, you'll just talk yourself out of some great nights.


----------



## Skippy

What tomb said,, "If you try to predict perfect conditions, you'll just talk yourself out of some great nights".. That should be written in gold !!!!! Not only the big lake but inland lakes, rivers and spillways. You can be an hour late or even leave an hour early. Time,, you just have to put in the time. Good luck up on the big lake this fall/winter.


----------



## Osmerus

Managed a couple 15 inch eyes last week casting cleos. Was hoping for some steel. Wont be long before the big ones show up. November is prime time but they do show up mid october, just got have cooler lake temps.


----------



## mlkostur

I would prefer to go when temp hits 65 degrees and fish until it ices over.


----------



## Eatmybait

Would like to try fall night fishing. I fish Geneva/ Ashtabula area. What do i look for and where do I start.
Thanks in advance


----------



## ldrjay

Eatmybait said:


> Would like to try fall night fishing. I fish Geneva/ Ashtabula area. What do i look for and where do I start.
> Thanks in advance


rocks current shad.


----------



## Jim B

What part of the lake were you fishing with cleos?East or west side of Cleveland?


----------



## adamrichard

Eatmybait said:


> Would like to try fall night fishing. I fish Geneva/ Ashtabula area. What do i look for and where do I start.
> Thanks in advance


Don't be afraid to start just before the sunsets or just after the sun rises (I caught a clunker last year just as the sun was beginning to go down). Find a rocky shoreline and start casting. Be slow in your retrieval, and go even slower the colder it gets. Have a few different colors and switch them out until something bites (I set an alarm for every 30 minutes). As others have said, it's tough to know when the perfect conditions are, but it sure does help when there is some baitfish around, some chop to the water, and not muddy. Cast a lot and be prepared to go home empty-handed. The more you get out there, the better chance you have to land some fish. 

Good luck.


----------



## AtticaFish

Eatmybait said:


> ..................What do i look for and where do I start.............





ldrjay said:


> rocks current shad.


It can be a bonus if there are any lights around to help draw in baitfish......


----------



## Eatmybait

floating light off the boat, would that work


----------



## AtticaFish

No clue........... hear of it all the time for crappie fishing on inland lakes, but never heard of it being tried on Erie for walleye fishing. My gut reaction is no, a light bobbing around in Erie won't help you much. I am talking about any ambient light from big overhead lights for a parking area, boat ramp or walkway. In my experience, the walleye seem to use those lighted areas a lot for hunting.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Eatmybait said:


> floating light off the boat, would that work


I would agree with no, Just like Attica said, need a big area of light to get the bait in.


----------



## mlkostur

Eatmybait said:


> floating light off the boat, would that work


I don't think so. I would troll in a boat. But you could always try it and cast.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Gonna give it a go on the east side tonight, ill report back later.


----------



## mlkostur

Good luck!


----------



## tomb

Eatmybait said:


> floating light off the boat, would that work


No, just troll around until you find active fish. Stickbaits nearshore.


----------



## ldrjay

Eatmybait said:


> floating light off the boat, would that work


guys do it off some concrete around my area. it draws in shiners. they do happen to catch walleye casting the outside of the light. so I would say yes but not nessacary.


----------



## Eatmybait

Thanks for all the feedback,and advice. I am hoping to try it this fall and will appreciate any more that you can give Me.


----------



## ldrjay

Eatmybait said:


> Thanks for all the feedback,and advice. I am hoping to try it this fall and will appreciate any more that you can give Me.


I don't really reel that slow. last year I had my best year. one of my best nights was with easy 5 ft waves crashing. the biggest factor in doing it is getting out there and staying as long as you can. if it were easy and comfortable a lot more would do it.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Nothing for me last night. Witnessed 1 caught, the guy said it was his second on night. The one I saw was only about 14" not sure how big the first was. Seems like they are starting to move in though. East.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

For those of you who need some HJ14's and P-10's go to Erie outfitters in Sheffield lake! They are fully loaded!


----------



## mlkostur

Do you guys jerk the P10s or just constant retrieve?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I've never used P10s but I think just a slow retrieve, they dive a little deeper than a HJ


----------



## set-the-drag

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Nothing for me last night. Witnessed 1 caught, the guy said it was his second on night. The one I saw was only about 14" not sure how big the first was. Seems like they are starting to move in though. East.


Where you in the downtown area


----------



## ldrjay

mlkostur said:


> Do you guys jerk the P10s or just constant retrieve?


experiment. they dive deeper. I will sometimes do a pause during retrieve.


----------



## Popspastime

Back in the day.. I used to throw Bone color Wiggle Warts.. and just waylay them all night.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

set-the-drag said:


> Where you in the downtown area


No I was way east


----------



## chatterbox

Popspastime said:


> Back in the day.. I used to throw Bone color Wiggle Warts.. and just waylay them all night.


Curious, Were You using the shallow divers?


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Headed out now for a bit. I'll let you know how I do!


----------



## ErieBoy75

Go get 'Em, Buck!


----------



## Popspastime

chatterbox said:


> Curious, Were You using the shallow divers?


Nope deep lip.. worked like a charm. Slow crank and BOOM..lol.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

No action for me tonight. Had one follow it in and saw at least 4 more swimming and rolling on the surface.


----------



## ErieBoy75

It's a start, anyway.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Headed out now! Will be out for a while tonight!


----------



## mlkostur

Good luck!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Shut out again, guy next to me got 3 eyes all under 12"....some fish in now but all little cigars


----------



## CarolinaKid

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Shut out again, guy next to me got 3 eyes all under 12"....some fish in now but all little cigars


Buddy and I are hitting the rocks tonight around 10. Have the itch.


----------



## McMichaelbm

I will be up there tonight too probably around 8-9


----------



## BIGEYURK25

CarolinaKid said:


> Buddy and I are hitting the rocks tonight around 10. Have the itch.


Where at? Ill be a little bit east of Cleveland


----------



## Onehitwonder3998

Anybody try mile long pier is it worth trying to early to far west


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Onehitwonder3998 said:


> Anybody try mile long pier is it worth trying to early to far west


well not much is happening out east so I would assume its the same out there, but there is only one way to find out


----------



## McMichaelbm

I'm looking at going to edgewater


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Well heard of about 12 caught where I was. Biggest was 17", the rest were between 8 and 12". I got one little guy haha but it's a start! can only go up from here!


----------



## McMichaelbm

Bunch of 10-13"s at edgewater


----------



## BIGEYURK25

The big girls will come around my friends, they will come around


----------



## Chef T

Cant wait till next year. Those 10-13 will be 15-20 next fal!


----------



## BigDaddy300

Never thought people would be getting excited over 15" fish on erie.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I wasn't getting excited about catching them and neither did the other guy, it's just good to get reproduction in the lake for years to come.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Would rather keep 6 of those 17" - 20" fish for the dinner table.


----------



## ldrjay

BigDaddy300 said:


> Never thought people would be getting excited over 15" fish on erie.


I'm excited by all the small and throwbacks! outstanding fishing coming!


----------



## HappySnag

ldrjay said:


> I'm excited by all the small and throwbacks! outstanding fishing coming!


it is not the fish,you can buy cheeper food.
it is the tap,tap,seting the hook and ,fight the fish and land the fish.you can not buy that.you have to be there to do that.


----------



## ldrjay

HappySnag said:


> it is not the fish,you can buy cheeper food.
> it is the tap,tap,seting the hook and ,fight the fish and land the fish.you can not buy that.you have to be there to do that.


oh I do! I would never buy walleye or perch! I love catching them even if they are undersize.


----------



## steelhead1

I'm so ready for the night bite


----------



## CarolinaKid

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Where at? Ill be a little bit east of Cleveland


Apologies I just saw this. We were downtown Cle. Skunked. Buddy put 30 perch in the boat earlier that day. Heard of a only a few short eyes off wall so we weren't expecting much. I'll be out next weekend.


----------



## Raylc

TheShoreman said:


> We are not talking about 15-25 inch fish. Fall walleye 27-32in + 8-11lbs. Not a cigar walleye thread here folks. It doesn't really get good til 65-62 water temp.


I was out of Conneaut last week, temp was 64 on the depth finder!


----------



## Pagsjr87

Heading out tonight at the mouth of the grand. Anyone else going out? Will post report after


----------



## set-the-drag

Got a 18 Thursday night. Tried perchin with little success so trolled to the dock when it got dark. Started 39' out of wildwood and started getting marks on the bottom around 30' got it around 28' on dhj purple perch 75 back


----------



## Onehitwonder3998

Got 17 and 16 threw them back miss 2 and caught 10 pound cat on p10 fun fight from 730 to 9 not bad


----------



## BIGEYURK25

set-the-drag said:


> Got a 18 Thursday night. Tried perchin with little success so trolled to the dock when it got dark. Started 39' out of wildwood and started getting marks on the bottom around 30' got it around 28' on dhj purple perch 75 back


Shore walleye, not boat...just sayin lol


----------



## mlkostur

I think this week is when we will start seeing them.


----------



## mlkostur

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Shore walleye, not boat...just sayin lol


I'll take any report I can get


----------



## kevn357

Water is still very warm. Going to be out near Catawba Saturday night and will give it a shot after perching. Not expecting any good nights til early November with the warm forecast with plenty of low 70s temps with warm nights and southern winds in our future.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

No I agree with mlkostur, I think this week they will start to move in, if not then next week


----------



## mlkostur

it was 40 degrees when i woke up this morning and it is going to be in the thirties two nights in the next week. of course it will be better in November, but i think we will start seeing some action soon.


----------



## JC heir

Over 130 replies to this thread , and the fish arent even in yet. You guys must be excited lol.


----------



## TIGGER

I hit 36 degrees coming around the curves of Lake Punderson on Rt44 this morning on my way to work.


----------



## CarolinaKid

JC heir said:


> Over 130 replies to this thread , and the fish arent even in yet. You guys must be excited lol.


Yes we are! It's the most wonderful time of the year.


----------



## Scorpio V

Tigger, last 2 nights frost on the truck.


----------



## Onehitwonder3998

Got one good one tonight 26 inches and small one


----------



## Onehitwonder3998

26


----------



## ldrjay

hell yea


----------



## BIGEYURK25

JC heir said:


> Over 130 replies to this thread , and the fish arent even in yet. You guys must be excited lol.


That's an understatement!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Onehitwonder3998 said:


> 26


Yessss lets do it!


----------



## kevn357

BIGEYURK25 said:


> No I agree with mlkostur, I think this week they will start to move in, if not then next week


I can't disagree with your optimism but the water is warm... I wish I'm wrong as I'm giving it a go saturday night but there is no frost anywhere near lake erie. My garden is still green lol. 3 weeks at best before they move in large numbers, imo.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

kevn357 said:


> I can't disagree with your optimism but the water is warm... I wish I'm wrong as I'm giving it a go saturday night but there is no frost anywhere near lake erie. My garden is still green lol. 3 weeks at best before they move in large numbers, imo.


Never said large numbers and being that that guy caught 1 26" fish means I'm right, that's a start, I mean you even posted your post after he posted his. I would like to just keep this on track


----------



## ChuckD

I would like to know if anybody has tried fishing off either the Fairport short wall for the walleye of if they have tried off the long headlands wall. Never really night fished for walleye before and those are the 2 closest places for me to go. Thanks in advance for any information people may be willing to share.


----------



## set-the-drag

Go there and try that's the best way to find out. There should be some around


----------



## ldrjay

ChuckD said:


> I would like to know if anybody has tried fishing off either the Fairport short wall for the walleye of if they have tried off the long headlands wall. Never really night fished for walleye before and those are the 2 closest places for me to go. Thanks in advance for any information people may be willing to share.


couple short ones here and there during the day so there may be a few keepers around.


----------



## Rippin

JC heir said:


> Over 130 replies to this thread , and the fish arent even in yet. You guys must be excited lol.


Your not kidding, the internet and the fall brawl has really made the night bite a big thing, everyone all getting excited way early, wonder where everyone was 30 years ago, only a hand full of guys out there, let alone five years ago when nobody was trolling at night.


----------



## Onehitwonder3998

You telling the truth but had a hog on popped off no pics tonight better luck next time 


Rippin said:


> Your not kidding, the internet and the fall brawl has really made the night bite a big thing, everyone all getting excited way early, wonder where everyone was 30 years ago, only a hand full of guys out there, let alone five years ago when nobody was trolling at night.


you tell the truth but had a hog no pics tonight better luck next time


----------



## Tomr

Hey guys new to the forum, I fish Lake Erie out of Dunkirk. We have the spring bite in shallow the reefs everyone goes crazy over. Once October hits no one goes out, and they pack their boats up. Any tips or factors to key in on. I'll have my boat out as long as I can. Thanks guys it sounds your fall night bite is starting to heat up.


----------



## mlkostur

A lot of the guys on this thread are shore fisherman, but if you using a boat stay close to shore or structure(like the breakwall). Troll slower as the water gets closer to freezing. Keep bait rather high up, top 8 feet. If it is too rough to go out in your boat, cast from shore. It might end up being the best day you had all fall. And keep your eye on the shore for the guys casting so you can steer away from their lines.
Good luck.


----------



## Tomr

Thanks I'll try that out tonight lake is supposed to lay down.


----------



## mlkostur

Tomr, good luck. When in a boat, I use hj14, j13, and p10s. Mostly p10s about 10-15' behind line boards.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

Bout to try now for a bit. Hopefully I'll find a stray or two!


----------



## fritoking

Stupid question, but does anyone fish for them at Marblehead lighthouse?I never have fall fished for them....we always had a boat and fished all summer.


----------



## Tomr

Change of plans heading to Niagra river. Last minute trip invite looking to drift the lower area in the morn. I'll let you guys know how I do when I head out of Dunkirk at night for walleyes


----------



## percidaeben

Actually, the photo cycle is a much larger variable then water temps.


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

Went to Lorain from 630-11... seen fish surfacing everywhere the entire time. Threw everything. Caught a crappie on a 1/4oz Vibe, and had a (small) smallie chase to rocks, other than that didn't get a peck. Didn't see anything caught either. See ya next weekend.


----------



## ldrjay

out east here we couldn't keep the Lil eyes off. color nor lure mattered.


----------



## fryerman

got 1 spike last night off sheff.lk rocks fished from 730 till930


----------



## Fishinaddict

Went to net bait in rocky last night. No bait in yet. We need cold north winds for at lest a couple weeks to get it going. Current heat wave is going to push hog walleye back another couple weeks, regardless of phtoperiod, me thinks.


----------



## Slikster

The wait is killing me. And I'm sure we can all agree that the way the weather has been, it's going to go from this abnormally warm to downright cold with no in between, and we'll end up fishing in freezing rain and snow. 

I don't go ice fishing for a reason!


----------



## TheShoreman

I'm not even worried about Walleye til this coming weekend. Weather looks to be cooling down and water temp needs to be just a few degrees cooler. I went out casted a few nights ago with nothing to show. Steelhead have been on so I'll be fishing that til Friday.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

fryerman said:


> got 1 spike last night off sheff.lk rocks fished from 730 till930


Was out there as well. Managed 2 shorts


----------



## Tomr

What water temps do most of you start fishing from shore, or is it more a moon cycle. Seems water temp dictates where to find fish most of the time. But fall walleye fishing from shore is new to me.


----------



## kingfisher72

Tomr said:


> What water temps do most of you start fishing from shore, or is it more a moon cycle. Seems water temp dictates where to find fish most of the time. But fall walleye fishing from shore is new to me.


(I'm a long time lurker who's benefited from all the info shared here over the years, so thank you everyone and in that spirit.....)

Tomr,

I'm from western New York and have luck in the fall from shore here. If you fish in the spring, you know what spots along the lake shore have resident spawning populations of walleye (fish that don't migrate back west to Ohio). The fish wont be far from there in the fall or headed to that general area. You're looking for spots nearby that attract shad in large numbers. The walleye will be there feeding on the shad. The colder the water gets, the better the fishing (the shad concentrate in relatively warmer water). I have my best luck in 36-50 degree water. Thanksgiving to Christmas time frame (not to say you can't catch a few now). Go back and search this forum. Lots of good information and it works the same here in NY. Don't expect to limit out every night. Skunks more often than not. The ones you do catch will be the biggest of the year and maybe your life  Best of luck...


----------



## ChuckD

Well my daughter-in-law caught a walleye off the short wall in Fairport, it was on a live minnow just after dark. I guess I answered my own question here.


----------



## ldrjay

ChuckD said:


> Well my daughter-in-law caught a walleye off the short wall in Fairport, it was on a live minnow just after dark. I guess I answered my own question here.


any size?


----------



## Slikster

If the recent data I saw is right, water temp is 65 degrees... getting closer.


----------



## ChuckD

It was your typical small size 10-13 inches, but nice to see.


----------



## ldrjay

ChuckD said:


> It was your typical small size 10-13 inches, but nice to see.


yep and you will never hear me complain about throwbacks. I love catching the regardless of size. thanks for the feedback. I can't hit the night thing for two weeks so hopefully it will be close when I get back.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

The small ones are everywhere, i could go catch 10 tonight. I just want to keepers to move in. If I could just get one over 15" soon i will be happy. Speaking of, Ive seen quite a bit of people keeping walleye under 15" . That needs to stop.


----------



## TheShoreman

Tomr said:


> What water temps do most of you start fishing from shore, or is it more a moon cycle. Seems water temp dictates where to find fish most of the time. But fall walleye fishing from shore is new to me.


58-60 is when I start to seriously fish for them. Moon cycle in my opinion is Witch Craft and has never helped me. If you go to the first 2 pages of this thread i posted something that covers a lot of it.


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> The small ones are everywhere, i could go catch 10 tonight. I just want to keepers to move in. If I could just get one over 15" soon i will be happy. Speaking of, Ive seen quite a bit of people keeping walleye under 15" . That needs to stop.


call them out and call the poach line while standing right in front of them. I do it with no hesitation. a couple keepers have been caught this week. just not mommas.


----------



## TheShoreman

Is anyone here in the Fall Brawl this year?


----------



## Scorpio V

Yes I'm Brawler and will do trips for Brawlers who want to get out. Give me a call 440-223-3243
Captain Tim 
G&G Sportfishing
Proud advertiser for OGF


----------



## TheShoreman

G&G Sportfishing said:


> Yes I'm Brawler and will do trips for Brawlers who want to get out. Give me a call 440-223-3243
> Captain Tim
> G&G Sportfishing
> Proud advertiser for OGF


Appreciate the offer. I'm just seeing who else is fishing the brawl. Best of Luck!


----------



## ldrjay

yep. I'll admit to it. captain Tim fishes all the same water we do shoreman. I figure if I'm gonna go out I may as well have a shot at some loot.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Yes I am as well


----------



## Pomoxis33

Got a quick question for you all. I'll be in the area for another two weeks. Hopefully the bite will pick up by then. If I'm going to fish from the shore and I only wanted to invest in 5-6 lures what would you suggest I outfit myself with. When I lived here my go to HJ 10-12. What are people using these days.having success with these days.


----------



## miked913

Pomoxis33 said:


> Got a quick question for you all. I'll be in the area for another two weeks. Hopefully the bite will pick up by then. If I'm going to fish from the shore and I only wanted to invest in 5-6 lures what would you suggest I outfit myself with. When I lived here my go to HJ 10-12. What are people using these days.having success with these days.


Yep huskies still work great, if you are only buying a few make sure you have different belly colors, orange, chartreuse, white, silver, pink, etc. As far a brands you can stick with the HJ's and a P 10 or 2 and you're fishing! Good luck!


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Pomoxis33 said:


> Got a quick question for you all. I'll be in the area for another two weeks. Hopefully the bite will pick up by then. If I'm going to fish from the shore and I only wanted to invest in 5-6 lures what would you suggest I outfit myself with. When I lived here my go to HJ 10-12. What are people using these days.having success with these days.


Casting from shore, you can't go wrong with a HJ 14 in clown, blue/silver, and firetiger/perch colors. Fish it SLOW. The big girls like it big and slow this time of year. If you can pick a night, historically I've done best on a North wind with some good chop. Good luck!


----------



## I Fish

I don't understand the water temps posted online. I had 62.5 on 3 different fish finders (older HBs and a new Garmin) last week around Kelleys, but everything online says it's still 64 or 65. 

If there's anything good about high wind, it sure looks good for getting the water temps down some this week.


----------



## Pistols Charters

TheShoreman said:


> Appreciate the offer. I'm just seeing who else is fishing the brawl. Best of Luck!


Im in


----------



## Pomoxis33

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Casting from shore, you can't go wrong with a HJ 14 in clown, blue/silver, and firetiger/perch colors. Fish it SLOW. The big girls like it big and slow this time of year. If you can pick a night, historically I've done best on a North wind with some good chop. Good luck!



Thanks guys for the information. By the way north wind means wind coming out of the north correct like in northerly, correct?


----------



## AtticaFish

Pomoxis33 said:


> Thanks guys for the information. By the way north wind means wind coming out of the north correct like in northerly, correct?


Yep....... also means you will probably get your feet wet, depending on which way the rocks are facing of course. Bigger waves mean more ice on the rocks as well once the temps really drop off.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

Had one of my best nights of casting EVER in 4 ft waves. I had waders on fishing off the platform at 72nd. Caught my limit of 6 in 2 hours. Done. Was a little hard to net 'em with the waves crashing in but got it done! Never done very well on flat calm. A good chop is definitely a must


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Hj14 is the size of the lure you would want


----------



## ldrjay

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> Had one of my best nights of casting EVER in 4 ft waves. I had waders on fishing off the platform at 72nd. Caught my limit of 6 in 2 hours. Done. Was a little hard to net 'em with the waves crashing in but got it done! Never done very well on flat calm. A good chop is definitely a must


ask Eric how long it took me on a day like that last year. I will never do that again. I don't think I made 30 casts. lol that was insane. I may have been there an hour all the chatting after included. I love that nasty weather too!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> ask Eric how long it took me on a day like that last year. I will never do that again. I don't think I made 30 casts. lol that was insane. I may have been there an hour all the chatting after included. I love that nasty weather too!


Haha it was like every other cast! At least that's definitely how it felt, hoping for a couple nights like that this year and I agree with the chop that it definitely helps


----------



## Tbomb55

I was hoping I could beach em as opposed to netting, is that a plan or what?


----------



## TheShoreman

Tbomb55 said:


> I was hoping I could beach em as opposed to netting, is that a plan or what?


Not a plan at all. Go buy a net. Dicks has big game nets made by a generic company (ranger) for like 35 bucks. You'll hate yourself when you loose a big fish on the rocks.


----------



## Tbomb55

TheShoreman said:


> Not a plan at all. Go buy a net. Dicks has big game nets made by a generic company (ranger) for like 35 bucks. You'll hate yourself when you loose a big fish on the rocks.


Words of wisdom, thanks


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

If you time it 


Tbomb55 said:


> I was hoping I could beach em as opposed to netting, is that a plan or what?


if you time it right with a big enough wave lol I have attempted and succeeded ONCE lol


----------



## set-the-drag

Best night bite on the boat is when it's rough! We hit it last year in 3-6s with the occasional 8 no joke just stay in the 72nd and break wall open and couldn't keep more than 2 rods out. The driver was white knuckled at the wheel and we were the only ones brave/stupid enough to give it hell while like 8 boats stayed at the edge of the wall watching us. We killed it even had a couple of the boards with fish on break off and chased the boards and fish and got them it was insane. In the years doing it the chop is better for sure. It amazes me how in 6' waves you catch fish on lures only going 8' max it's like the eyes are sharks riding in the waves. And to boot we caught 3 steeles that night


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Saw about a 25"er caught tonight


----------



## Eye Tamer

Gone to give it a try this year when not in the boat. Can someone give me some advice on rod and reel I will need. Length,action, mono or braid? This sounds like fun. Any equipment help would be great. Have all the crank baits I need along with my RS net.


----------



## Slikster

You'll get 100 different answers. 

Use what you feel comfortable with. Some of us like long 8-10ft Med power or lighter rods, others get by just fine with a 6'6"-7ft Ugly Stik. Some like 20lb braid, others like mono or co-poly, some fluro. 

A reliable basic set up I used for the longest time was a 7ft Med Ugly Stik spinning rod, a 25-35 size reel and 8lb mono. It served me well for many years, but getting distance casting into the wind was a chore. 

One day I decided to take along my Steelhead set up and give it a try. 9ft Med spin rod, 35 size President reel, with 6lb moss green CXX line. Made casting significantly easier, and increased the distance when it wasn't so windy. I use that almost all the time now unless I'm throwing heavier lures.


----------



## set-the-drag

Lol I use a 6'6 ugly medium light with 10 lbs mono variations depends on how cold it is but I just keep it that simple and do fine. It's fun hooking a pig on the light tackle. People have there preferred setup but really I believe you just need to do what works for you


----------



## AtticaFish

Use something that doesn't hurt your arm to throw all night....... sometimes it takes all night before you realize the skunk smell is actually you.

6'6" or 7' medium action with 12lb braid is what i have settled on.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I use a 6'6 pflueger with 8lb mono and I fair pretty well...now that I think about it I broke the top 6 inches off accidentally one day and put a new eye on it so it's about 6 feet haha


----------



## mlkostur

To start, I would go with whatever you already have set up. Basic set up, 6.6 to 7' rod with 8-12lb mono on spinning reel. See how you like it and go from there. Whatever you can cast and retrieve a long time. Looks like we are past the warm day looking at forecast so this weeks cooler temps should help things a lot.
Good luck


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

All the above answers are right on. Really, your biggest decision is what line you want to use. I've cast from the rocks for many years when I wasn't able to get on a boat. Now, since I've got one myself, not so much. Each line has it's pro's and con's. In my experience, fireline/super lines/braid in 8-10lb casts much further and smoother which helps in stiff winds. However, if you're a lip ripper and have a hook set for a great white, you're going to pull hooks and lose fish. Using braid/ superlines, they pretty much set themselves, all you need is to apply some pull back and don't horse em in. Mono doesn't cast as far but the stretch makes it more forgiving. I have 2 set ups. One mono for not so windy days, one with 10lb fireline. 7' medium light st croix spinning rods, shimano reels, good to go. Good luck!


----------



## Eye Tamer

FISHAHOLIC85 said:


> All the above answers are right on. Really, your biggest decision is what line you want to use. I've cast from the rocks for many years when I wasn't able to get on a boat. Now, since I've got one myself, not so much. Each line has it's pro's and con's. In my experience, fireline/super lines/braid in 8-10lb casts much further and smoother which helps in stiff winds. However, if you're a lip ripper and have a hook set for a great white, you're going to pull hooks and lose fish. Using braid/ superlines, they pretty much set themselves, all you need is to apply some pull back and don't horse em in. Mono doesn't cast as far but the stretch makes it more forgiving. I have 2 set ups. One mono for not so windy days, one with 10lb fireline. 7' medium light st croix spinning rods, shimano reels, good to go. Good luck!


----------



## Eye Tamer

Thanks for all the great info. I want to try this shore fishing once a week or when the winds don't cooperate for the boat. Good luck to all!!


----------



## Nohaha

Anyone use a baitcaster? I wanted to try one of mine this year casting from shore. I have 30# powerpro on one and I can launch that thing. Just wondering, thanks!


----------



## heron153

Eye tamer, I am looking to fish from shore around the CLE with someone. Send me a pm. I have done it quite a bit.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Nohaha said:


> Anyone use a baitcaster? I wanted to try one of mine this year casting from shore. I have 30# powerpro on one and I can launch that thing. Just wondering, thanks!


I have before but it's dark out and usually pretty windy, backlashes left and right but do what you want, obviously not my call


----------



## slippinbobber

Got an off the wall question here. Wonderful thread so far..looks like many of you fall brawlers are in this. Every one talks about "slow, slow and mind numbing slow" in their retrieves. Has anyone ever tried using a lighted slip bobber and live bait to catch these fall walleyes? I know early/ mid spring in a lot of local upground reservoirs live bait/ slip bobber works pretty well. Its just something I,ve been curious about up on the big lake. Thank you in advance.


----------



## set-the-drag

It would be on shore it same amount of time it takes to reel a lure. Waves are much bigger and water current is stronger. Would it work probably but your still going to cast a ton and go through bait doing it. I do it on the inland lakes but in a manner that the wind and waves keep it offshore


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85

slippinbobber said:


> Got an off the wall question here. Wonderful thread so far..looks like many of you fall brawlers are in this. Every one talks about "slow, slow and mind numbing slow" in their retrieves. Has anyone ever tried using a lighted slip bobber and live bait to catch these fall walleyes? I know early/ mid spring in a lot of local upground reservoirs live bait/ slip bobber works pretty well. Its just something I,ve been curious about up on the big lake. Thank you in advance.


I've tried with no luck. I've used shad, shiners, hell I've tried gold fish... They are attracted to the rattles and vibrations as well. My theory is, even though they want it slow, you cover more water casting a crank than casting out a bobber and waiting for an eye to take interest and find it. I've always fished 72nd and there was always so much bait in there. The chop from a north wind splits up the bait into smaller pods and pushes everything in close to the rocks. Always better to hit it on a night like that than calm south winds for that reason.


----------



## ldrjay

slippinbobber said:


> Got an off the wall question here. Wonderful thread so far..looks like many of you fall brawlers are in this. Every one talks about "slow, slow and mind numbing slow" in their retrieves. Has anyone ever tried using a lighted slip bobber and live bait to catch these fall walleyes? I know early/ mid spring in a lot of local upground reservoirs live bait/ slip bobber works pretty well. Its just something I,ve been curious about up on the big lake. Thank you in advance.


yep it works. also slow isn't the only way they hit. I go faster than the hardcore guys and still do well.


----------



## HappySnag

Eye Tamer said:


> Thanks for all the great info. I want to try this shore fishing once a week or when the winds don't cooperate for the boat. Good luck to all!!


if you cast all night,you need lite rod.saint croix 6'6" medium,medium action,or
6'6" medium light with fast tip,if you are in store just grab that rod ,how it feel.
put on spining reel with biger diameter spool,it will cast beter and cut down on windlash.
use 15# power pro,ty to small swivel,from swivel 2' or 3' 10# floracarbon mono line,and ty quick snap on the end for easy change loores.
have 2 rods with you,if one tangle up at night,i use second rod,i carie 2 extra spools for reels,if you have bad night you just change spool,you do not have to go home.
have with you stringer and sizers.when I catch eye and decide to keep that,i put her on stringe and cut her troat,i du not put the stringer in the water,if you do not put the fish on stinger,they drop between rocks and you can not get the out,somtime raccoon will steel them,i put them on stringer an tie to bucket handle.


----------



## TheShoreman

All these people worried about being able to get on Netflix and all I'm doing is watching the lake report.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

TheShoreman said:


> Is anyone here in the Fall Brawl this year?


I'm in


----------



## Nohaha

Anyone make it out last night from the walls? Just wondering if they are in yet? Might try it tonight. Thanks!


----------



## TheShoreman

Bought a new rod n reel today so yes I'll be out tonight.


----------



## heron153

Dress warm and wear cleats


----------



## heron153

I am in the brawl...pm me if you wanna fish


----------



## Buckhunter1206

I may be out tonight for a bit. Not sure yet


----------



## slapjaw

Live gizzard shad work. Works best with wind at your back so it stays out. Never tried it but a buddy pulled a nice 8 lber last year after we talked about trying it.


----------



## TheShoreman

Went tonight fished two hours with nothing to show for it. Wind was gusting and keeping lure close in. The water was thick and milky and I think the waters 2-3 degrees warm. The time of year is right but water temp says otherwise. Should be this week or this coming weekend. Lures thrown: Rat Bay: brawl color, p10: clown and perchase HJ: clown, Firetiger and black and silver. Even gave land trolling a go for a few passes. Nothing there yet folks. Also using a new line i really like it so far.


----------



## Pomoxis33

TheShoreman said:


> View attachment 221909
> Went tonight fished two hours with nothing to show for it. Wind was gusting and keeping lure close in. The water was thick and milky and I think the waters 2-3 degrees warm. The time of year is right but water temp says otherwise. Should be this week or this coming weekend. Lures thrown: Rat Bay: brawl color, p10: clown and perchase HJ: clown, Firetiger and black and silver. Even gave land trolling a go for a few passes. Nothing there yet folks. Also using a new line i really like it so far.


Thanks for the update. Shouldn't be long now. That rain and wind the last few days coupled with cool temperatures only helped


----------



## ChinnAgain

Nohaha said:


> Anyone use a baitcaster? I wanted to try one of mine this year casting from shore. I have 30# powerpro on one and I can launch that thing. Just wondering, thanks!


I use a bait caster with a fiberglass cranking rod. The soft glass tip stays hooked once on a fish. I also use 10 pound P-line fluorocarbon and can cast a country mile. Its what works best for you. Only downfall is with fishing below freezing will become a hassle keeping eyelets from icing up.


----------



## flyfishtrout

Went up last evening, seen some shad near shore but no bites, feels a little too warm still


----------



## kevn357

The bite started getting hot when daylight savings time ended last year, and then the weather got warm for a while and I got nothing. Forecast is looking warm after tomorrow so who knows. Got to put the time in if you want to be successful. I'm just not that into it after getting skunked so much last year. If I lived 10 minutes away from a good spot I would do it every night.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

yeah i went skunked from oct 25th till december 1st, then it was like all hell broke loose and i started killing them. Definitely seems like we all go through lulls with these walleye.


----------



## Dmrman21

Anyone gonna try casting tonight in this wind?


----------



## Eye Tamer

Dmrman21 said:


> Anyone gonna try casting tonight in this wind?


Going to give Lakeside a try here shortly.


----------



## My Demeyes

Eye Tamer said:


> Going to give Lakeside a try here shortly.


Any luck last night?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Nothin for me last night, water was chocolate milk though


----------



## TheShoreman

Way to w


BIGEYURK25 said:


> Nothin for me last night, water was chocolate milk though


Way to windy for me last night couldn't throw your bait more than 10 ft in front of you!


----------



## Eye Tamer

My Demeyes said:


> Any luck last night?


Nothing. About 10 guys out. Didn't see any catching.


----------



## dugworm

Eye Tamer said:


> Going to give Lakeside a try here shortly.


Curious of lakeside-marblehead areas to throw. Thx.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Way to w
> 
> Way to windy for me last night couldn't throw your bait more than 10 ft in front of you!


I throw mine 15 ft into the wind haha but jk I was casting with the wind so you should know where I'm talking about


----------



## Eye Tamer

dugworm said:


> Curious of lakeside-marblehead areas to throw. Thx.


Lakeside Pier. Dempsey access. Even try Mazuriks. All popular places around Lakeside/Marblehead 


dugworm said:


> Curious of lakeside-marblehead areas to throw. Thx.





BIGEYURK25 said:


> I throw mine 15 ft into the wind haha but jk I was casting with the wind so you should know where I'm talking about


----------



## Reel Magic

slippinbobber said:


> Got an off the wall question here. Wonderful thread so far..looks like many of you fall brawlers are in this. Every one talks about "slow, slow and mind numbing slow" in their retrieves. Has anyone ever tried using a lighted slip bobber and live bait to catch these fall walleyes? I know early/ mid spring in a lot of local upground reservoirs live bait/ slip bobber works pretty well. Its just something I,ve been curious about up on the big lake. Thank you in advance.


I've seen it done, not very effective. But he did catch a few.


----------



## trapperjon

Got 2 last night but unfortunately both were 1/2" shy of legal,. East of Cleveland. Blue/chrome rattle trap.


----------



## ldrjay

trapperjon said:


> Got 2 last night but unfortunately both were 1/2" shy of legal,. East of Cleveland. Blue/chrome rattle trap.


 enter than me. not a tap. saw no minnows or shad....


----------



## TheShoreman

Ya most action I got last night was a condom I thought was a small walleye.


----------



## Buckhunter1206

TheShoreman said:


> Ya most action I got last night was a condom I thought was a small walleye.


Lmao I had that happen in Huron couple years back!


----------



## HappySnag

Buckhunter1206 said:


> Lmao I had that happen in Huron couple years back!


I never new the eyes are using condom to.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Better than the dildo I caught before in the east 55th Marina!


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Better than the dildo I caught before in the east 55th Marina!


I heard you catch a lot of them down there Eric! lol


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> I heard you catch a lot of them down there Eric! lol


Hahaha WHO TOLD YOU?!? My guess is jay!


----------



## fishingful

trapperjon said:


> Got 2 last night but unfortunately both were 1/2" shy of legal,. East of Cleveland. Blue/chrome rattle trap.


Where did you learn that....


----------



## Pomoxis33

Those dildos can be scary. About ten years back a buddy and I thought we had found a baby's arm while fishing the rocky. Turned out to be a large dildo


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Hahaha WHO TOLD YOU?!? My guess is jay!


never knew about that!


----------



## BibbsTaxidermy

HappySnag said:


> I never new the eyes are using condom to.


That happens to be why the hatches have been poor!!


----------



## TheShoreman

Had the pleasure of meeting Jay tonight and he netted my first fall walleye of the year. The 22" female came on a HJ14 Clown fished slow and steady. Its just about to get good.Thanks Jay for netting my fish.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> View attachment 222595
> Had the pleasure of meeting Jay tonight and he netted my first fall walleye of the year. The 22" female came on a HJ14 Clown fished slow and steady. Its just about to get good.Thanks Jay for netting my fish.


Then he left to come fish with me and catch nothing! Lol congrats!


----------



## ldrjay

TheShoreman said:


> View attachment 222595
> Had the pleasure of meeting Jay tonight and he netted my first fall walleye of the year. The 22" female came on a HJ14 Clown fished slow and steady. Its just about to get good.Thanks Jay for netting my fish.


no problem! nice to finally meet ya!


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Yakeyes

Nice!!!


----------



## CarolinaKid

Love to see it. Nice job guys! East or West side of Cleveland?


----------



## TheShoreman

Anyone ever fish the gas pump at htp?


----------



## kingfisher72

Nice fish guys. Good to see. Anyone ever messed around with making caviar from the eggs?? I tried making some last year and thought it was good. I've never had legitimate caviar though so I can't say how the walleye roe compares.


----------



## ldrjay

it is done over there as well as the rocks of htp there


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Jay when we fishin next? I prob won't be out till this weekend but I should be out late Friday night


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Jay when we fishin next? I prob won't be out till this weekend but I should be out late Friday night


lol score. I'm off again sun to Thursday. go back to work tomorrow night.


----------



## adamrichard

Only thing I'm catching tonight is Game 7. Was really hoping the Tribe would close it out last night so I could go cast tonight, but hey, that's baseball. Go Tribe!


----------



## tomb

I think the majority of walleye have been waiting for world series to end as well. That's my excuse for dismal catch rate anyway


----------



## TheShoreman

tomb said:


> I think the majority of walleye have been waiting for world series to end as well. That's my excuse for dismal catch rate anyway


We are 4 degrees water temp warmer in some places right now as opposed to last year. I'll be out. I'll just listen to Tom Hamilton on the radio.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> We are 4 degrees water temp warmer in some places right now as opposed to last year. I'll be out. I'll just listen to Tom Hamilton on the radio.


Your gonna have a group of guys huddling around you wanting to listen too!


----------



## Scorpio V

Should have gone fishing!


----------



## CarolinaKid

Went out tonight. Threw mud minnow RR, glass clown and pink. Nada. Switched to Vibe and caught two white bass and a short walleye.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'll be out tonight east of CLE


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'll be out tonight east of CLE


----------



## set-the-drag

Took 2 on blue chrome hj last night. Was on a boat but regardless it was the only color produced


----------



## mlkostur

Nice job guys. Hope to be out soon!


----------



## CarolinaKid

Out again tonight. Got a little wet on the steady north wind. Only 1 white bass. Heard of one short walleye caught everyone else skunked.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## Matt63

Now that's a nice bunch of fish there. Good job were you to the east or west.


----------



## [email protected]

Matt63 said:


> Now that's a nice bunch of fish there. Good job were you to the east or west.


West


----------



## Christinesmack

Nice catch! Was out last night on the Eastlake pier. Nada.


----------



## adamrichard

[email protected] said:


> West


Trolling?


----------



## [email protected]

adamrichard said:


> Trolling?


Casting


----------



## Matt63

Without giving to much info were you near catawba or farther west.
Thanks


----------



## dave8263

TheShoreman said:


> Anyone ever fish the gas pump at htp?


I fished at the gas pump at HTP last December at night. Never got one but a friend of mine got several of them there.


----------



## My Demeyes

They have been catching fish from both lakeside pier and catawba state park this past week.


----------



## TheShoreman

72nd trolling report. Fished 7-12. ZERO fish and not even a pull back. It was the same for everyone else I talked to. Water is 57 degrees and visibility was 6+ feet. No baitfish at all. I marked no baitfish. Hope it gets better soon.


----------



## Cashregisterface

I have the same report. No walleye what so ever. But I did land this beauty while I was passing the marker light 72nd breakwall. There was 25 boats perch fishing in the same area. Gold Colorado harness. 12-15 water column.


----------



## HappySnag

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 222829


I would like to know,whot lures got this fish,and whot time,i do not need location.
I can not go fishing I am mest up,i like to read about that.

thanks snag


----------



## steelhead1

Four dinks at edgewater last night.


----------



## [email protected]

HappySnag said:


> I would like to know,whot lures got this fish,and whot time,i do not need location.
> I can not go fishing I am mest up,i like to read about that.
> 
> thanks snag


Huskies and at late night


----------



## Tomr

Heading out tonight water temps getting cooler in New York. Been out a few times no dinner yet!


----------



## Tomr

May have given up to early no luck


----------



## ldrjay

nada for us yet.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

No fish between 4 guys tonight out east, looks like a search and rescue mission is happening out of fairport right now. Seen flares, coast guard, sheriff, and chopper with his search lights on cruisin around. Something isn't good out there


----------



## TheShoreman

Ya I'll go out on a limb and say this warm weather has really messed things up. It's really delayed the nite bite. I saw a moderate amount of shad last time I was out but still caught nothing. Lead weight in the brawl is a hair under 12lbs. But we have plenty of time. Eventually the eye will show up to the party. For now I'll have to try other spots.


----------



## Pomoxis33

Same results. Fished 72 for an hour with no results. There were a few shad but after being there alone I gave up empty handed. Water still a bit warm and was very calm last night.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## TheShoreman

Obviously Paul is catching fish out west.


----------



## Seaturd

Black River from Port Authority ramp to main lake is FULL of bait. There are fish chasing but I didn't pay close enough attention to determine species.


----------



## ldrjay

BIGEYURK25 said:


> No fish between 4 guys tonight out east, looks like a search and rescue mission is happening out of fairport right now. Seen flares, coast guard, sheriff, and chopper with his search lights on cruisin around. Something isn't good out there


one man missing one rescued


----------



## HappySnag

Tomr said:


> May have given up to early no luck


you have to put 6 or 8 hours in,moove to difrent spot or move 50 yards,change color of the lore,change presentation,slow fast till you find them.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

ldrjay said:


> one man missing one rescued


Where'd you find it jay?


----------



## ldrjay

news herald has an article. they were still searching today


----------



## BIGEYURK25

http://www.news-herald.com/general-news/20161107/coast-guard-searching-lake-erie-for-missing-boater


----------



## mlkostur

That makes me ill


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone going out tonight?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Of course


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'm out every night, where you located? You could meet me and a couple buddies if you want, we fish out east from shore


----------



## Dmrman21

No luck in Lorain tonight kinda depressing at this point


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## BIGEYURK25

Paulaho, what are you throwing if you don't mind me asking


----------



## Walleyekingjr

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I'm out every night, where you located? You could meet me and a couple buddies if you want, we fish out east from shore


My bad didnt get back on to check the reports. im not going back out until saturday so maybe we can meet up somewhere then?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Walleyekingjr said:


> My bad didnt get back on to check the reports. im not going back out until saturday so maybe we can meet up somewhere then?


Possibly, I'll let you know. I believe I work till 11:30


----------



## Walleyekingjr

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Possibly, I'll let you know. I believe I work till 11:30


Cool just let me know i should still be out around then


----------



## Dmrman21

My guess is he is by the islands. heard they we're getting them casting from a couple guys


----------



## fryerman

Dmrman21 said:


> My guess is he is by the islands. heard they we're getting them casting from a couple guys


----------



## fryerman

Dmrman21 said:


> My guess is he is by the islands. heard they we're getting them casting from a couple guys


ha ha look what i got no info show off am i jealous yes


----------



## [email protected]

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Paulaho, what are you throwing if you don't mind me asking[/QUOTE
> Huskies


----------



## Ohiosmallie

I was curious if the wind is too rough up there? I'm considering coming up to Catawba and don't want to make the drive. I'm sure I can find a place to avoid too much wind but hopefully you can give me some advice!


----------



## adamrichard

Ohiosmallie said:


> I was curious if the wind is too rough up there? I'm considering coming up to Catawba and don't want to make the drive. I'm sure I can find a place to avoid too much wind but hopefully you can give me some advice!


WIND NNE 18 mph gusts to 27 mph.....so, yeah, I'd advise against it. A little bit of chop is good, but the lake is pretty riled up right now.


----------



## Ohiosmallie

adamrichard said:


> WIND NNE 18 mph gusts to 27 mph.....so, yeah, I'd advise against it. A little bit of chop is good, but the lake is pretty riled up right now.


Yeah looks like tomorrow is less windy I'll just stick to the saugeye tonight


----------



## ldrjay

just heads up we were getting a lot of hits in that nasty wind the other night. not pleasant but they eat well in that crap.


----------



## las johnny

Ldrjay were you down at htp


----------



## TheShoreman

Huskies at Huron!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

las johnny said:


> Ldrjay were you down at htp


Close to it, I was with him


----------



## ldrjay

las johnny said:


> Ldrjay were you down at htp


gotta try down there. I live close enough.


----------



## Christinesmack

What does HTP stand for? Sorry, noob here.


----------



## ldrjay

it's a marina on the east side of Fairport


----------



## Christinesmack

ldrjay said:


> it's a marina on the east side of Fairport


Thank you!


----------



## turkey guy 88

New to the whole casting thing but can you get them from the fairport pier? Just curious thanks for any comebacks


----------



## TheShoreman

turkey guy 88 said:


> New to the whole casting thing but can you get them from the fairport pier? Just curious thanks for any comebacks


CEI is probably the best place to go for beginners. Fish are there and it's light and you can see how other people do it so it's a lot easier in the beginning.


----------



## RStock521

Went to Edgewater and E.72nd tonight from 7-10pm with a couple buddies. Didn't catch any and didn't see any caught either.


----------



## Dmrman21

Got one last night 22in right after sunset


----------



## Dmrman21

Got one last night 22in right after sunset


----------



## dave8263

Fished HTP by the gas pump last night after sunset for a couple hours. Got nothing...


----------



## Christinesmack

E55 today. All afternoon, nothing. Not even one bite.


----------



## flyfishtrout

Only 3 walleye so far this year, might have to try some new spots more west or up by lakeside, keep hearing better reports from there than where I normally fish.


----------



## ldrjay

looks like I may head west a Lil this week. seems a lot hotter out that way


----------



## AtticaFish

I have been reading some spotty reports from Huron and West on other social networks. Word is spreading through other channels so may be busy at some of the popular spots. Have not heard a word mentioned about Sandusky yet.....?


----------



## Carpman

AtticaFish said:


> I have been reading some spotty reports from Huron and West on other social networks. Word is spreading through other channels so may be busy at some of the popular spots. Have not heard a word mentioned about Sandusky yet.....?


There were 35 people on a very small pier on the west side (not bay) on Friday night if that tells you anything. They were even on the beach casting.


----------



## flyfishtrout

Carpman said:


> There were 35 people on a very small pier on the west side (not bay) on Friday night if that tells you anything. They were even on the beach casting.


In Sandusky ? We spun by there the other day and moved elsewhere cause the water was like chocolate milk


----------



## Carpman

flyfishtrout said:


> In Sandusky ? We spun by there the other day and moved elsewhere cause the water was like chocolate milk


No sir, that's why I said "not bay." As in not in the Sandusky bay. This was around the islands on the main lake.


----------



## WalleyeWiz

Both Catawba and Lakeside have been pretty busy with some great nights. Lots of both fish and fishermen. 

Dwayne


----------



## midoh39

My buddies and I will be up there this weekend to help my parents winterize their house,of coarse we will fishing. If anyone wants some company pm me!


----------



## TheShoreman

What I've heard: 
Lorain and Huron have been the busiest so far. Cleveland is finally starting to pick up, people are starting to catch out of 72nd from shore and trolling. My charter friend is starting to catch good amounts out of 55th inside the shoe. 
What I know: 
I've spent the last 3 nights casting with not even a bump out east here. The most fun I've had is watching some noobs in a john boat try to fish the harbor casting while going 2-3mph. 
What I hope: 
The fish acted the same way last year. Hitting it off first in Lorain while places east sequentially fell into line. I hope this hasn't changed it would put the bite on for the eastside in the next week or so. 
Until then it's just bonfires and bong rips.


----------



## RStock521

Was at Edgewater last night (11/14) and saw 3 caught between 5-8. Didn't catch any myself


----------



## Tomr

Are you shore fishermen able to see alot of bait in the water? The reason I ask is I was in my boat tonight coming back from a reef and decided to take a ride past a portion of the harbor some local fisherman caught walleye at last year. I could see massive schools of bait. Is there such a thing as too much bait, and is it possible the fish are less than likely in there yet if I'm seeing this bait. I shined the water and couldn't see eyes. Just looking for some of your opinions to to much bait in an area. 
Side note water temp is 51-53 in close and a bit burley still.


----------



## Tomr

Murky not burley lol


----------



## Tomr

Murky not burley lol


----------



## TheShoreman

Tomr said:


> Are you shore fishermen able to see alot of bait in the water? The reason I ask is I was in my boat tonight coming back from a reef and decided to take a ride past a portion of the harbor some local fisherman caught walleye at last year. I could see massive schools of bait. Is there such a thing as too much bait, and is it possible the fish are less than likely in there yet if I'm seeing this bait. I shined the water and couldn't see eyes. Just looking for some of your opinions to to much bait in an area.
> Side note water temp is 51-53 in close and a bit burley still.


Fishing a few days ago I was thinking about this. I think if the waters packed with shad / baitfish fishing is NOT as great when there are bait fish moving around and in smaller numbers. From shore it's hard for us to work around the edges of a massive amount of baitfish. Plus we are only casting one bait and I feel like it's a needle in a hay stack situation.


----------



## CarolinaKid

TheShoreman said:


> Fishing a few days ago I was thinking about this. I think if the waters packed with shad / baitfish fishing is NOT as great when there are bait fish moving around and in smaller numbers. From shore it's hard for us to work around the edges of a massive amount of baitfish. Plus we are only casting one bait and I feel like it's a needle in a hay stack situation.


Second this. Last year had a couple nights where I was bumping/foul hooking shad almost every cast. Never got a real strike.


----------



## Osmerus

Yup, generally when theres that much food in the water fishin always gets tough no matter the species. Was out last night and was bumpin through bait just about every cast. Noticed lots of smaller fish splashin at the surface most likely shad. Didnt see much caught.


----------



## catfish_hunter

Heading to Huron from Dover at 6pm tonight. If anyone else if heading that way and wants to meet up and fish PM me.


----------



## lovin life

Any shore reports from Lorain yet ???


----------



## Jim B

I was catching steelhead in a huge school on shad last Friday on the Grand . snagging shad left and right . perhaps the lure color stood out from the shad. Same principal may apply to walleye


----------



## Matt63

Anybody try farther west as in camp Perry and metzgers marsh piers. I'll bet they are doing good at luna pier also but it's Michigan water.


----------



## Tomr

I'm assuming just like a fresh food plot deer hunting, once the fish realize the bait is there it's game on and they are in there hammering at what ever easy opertunity they can get. Those easy opportunities may sometimes be the smaller easier to attack schools of bait.


----------



## kingfisher72

I agree with what everyone has said about the shad. Can make it tough. When there are too many shad to cast and retrieve, I've had luck vertical jigging ratLtraps/rippin' raps or tubejigs with a rattling jighead . If you have a spot or wall that you can get vertically above and jig and there is a good stiff wind to create a current which concentrates the fish along the wall, it can be great. 

Something like this:









Some nights the current along the wall is so strong that it's tough to keep a 1/4 oz jig down. That's going to be a good night if the walleye are cruising....


----------



## ErieBoy75

Sweet idea, kingfisher. (Is that allowed at night? I thought you could only throw minnow baits and reel slow )


----------



## kingfisher72

lol....rules are made to be broken, right??


----------



## albionsteelheader

Hopefully this will open another fishing opportunity in Western Basin !

http://www.wrlandconservancy.org/ar...en-m-clemons-park-one-step-closer-to-opening/


----------



## perch.com

has anybody tried or heard of any walleye being picked up by the mouth of Rocky River. Thinking of trying Thursday evening


----------



## 21579

Matt63 said:


> Anybody try farther west as in camp Perry and metzgers marsh piers. I'll bet they are doing good at luna pier also but it's Michigan water.


Yes, fish are being caught at Metzgers and Luna Pier.


----------



## Matt63

Matt63 said:


> Anybody try farther west as in camp Perry and metzgers marsh piers. I'll bet they are doing good at luna pier also but it's Michigan water.


Nobody answered my question is that a no or is it a secret wink wink


----------



## Matt63

Matt63 said:


> Nobody answered my question is that a no or is it a secret wink wink


Sorry yrick didn't see that until after posting. Thank you for the reply


----------



## Tomr

Thumbs up to that concept


----------



## ChuckD

Just got back from fishing tonight struck out but there must have been about 100,000 shad in the water, they were jumping the whole time we were fishing. I'll be back out tomorrow in hopes of better luck.


----------



## ErieBoy75

I recall shore fishing in the 90's, not long piers, 10-20' ones and the beach. We rarely caught when the shad were dimpling and jumping. When they stopped is when we caught fish. A long time ago, but probably still applies.


----------



## RStock521

Was casting at 72nd last night between 7-9. Caught one short and watched a good sized fish follow my HJ14 all the way in to shore, but she didn't grab it. It was pretty cool regardless, I've never had that happen to me at night with walleye. I have seen 3 walleye all following a hooked one while jigging during the day though.


----------



## adamrichard

Got one 19" last night from 6-8 at Edgewater. Blue/orange Husky Jerk retrieved steady and slow. Didn't see anything else caught. Moon looked awesome coming up, though....great night to be out.


----------



## set-the-drag

Was trolling the wall Tuesday picked up 3 lost 2 was pretty cool when I was at the helm I started seeing marks on the locator and one came shooting up from about 25' down and I yelled to my buddies here she comes get ready and sure enough a rod started hammering. it was awesome seeing the chase on the screen


----------



## Fishballz

set-the-drag said:


> Was trolling the wall Tuesday picked up 3 lost 2 was pretty cool when I was at the helm I started seeing marks on the locator and one came shooting up from about 25' down and I yelled to my buddies here she comes get ready and sure enough a rod started hammering. it was awesome seeing the chase on the screen


Are you running a garmin panoptix? Curious what unit you have considering you saw the chase on the screen.


----------



## midoh39

Anyone have an opinion on the fishing on Saturday with this nasty cold front moving in? I will still be out some where just wondering what you guys think of the expected conditions.


----------



## adamrichard

midoh39 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the fishing on Saturday with this nasty cold front moving in? I will still be out some where just wondering what you guys think of the expected conditions.


Pay attention to the wind forecast. If it's blowing hard and anywhere out of the north (N, NW, NE) you're probably not going to be able to cast. Same applies when the wind is blowing hard out of the west or east. Sounds like the first part of Saturday will be South/SW winds, meaning you could probably be good during the morning, but as the front moves in it's going to switch to North/NW high winds.

And, as always, refer to the near shore boaters forecast: http://www.nws.noaa.gov/om/marine/zone/gtlakes/clemz.htm


----------



## midoh39

I have been constantly checking the weather, all I'm find is a west wind for Saturday


----------



## adamrichard

midoh39 said:


> I have been constantly checking the weather, all I'm find is a west wind for Saturday


Sure, but you gotta look at wind speeds, too. This is from Cleveland, but it'll likely be the same forecast everywhere.


----------



## fritoking

Ok....I'm a fall night bite first timer thinking of hitting catawba state park Friday night....the forecast doesn't look terrible...I'm asking the experts for advice. Some recent reports say they are being caught... What do you think ?


----------



## FINSEEKER II

I've had good luck fishing the beach area there when the pier was too full! So make sure you try that when you go.


----------



## Cashregisterface

set-the-drag said:


> Was trolling the wall Tuesday picked up 3 lost 2 was pretty cool when I was at the helm I started seeing marks on the locator and one came shooting up from about 25' down and I yelled to my buddies here she comes get ready and sure enough a rod started hammering. it was awesome seeing the chase on the screen


Good job


----------



## Capt. Crude

Fish are being caught so far... but lots of guys (50-75) fishing a location and.. 20 keepers maybe... lots of babies this fall. Just saying I have not seen excellent fishing yet, like last year..


----------



## BIGEYURK25

midoh39 said:


> Anyone have an opinion on the fishing on Saturday with this nasty cold front moving in? I will still be out some where just wondering what you guys think of the expected conditions.


I've got spots for any type of wind, wind won't keep me away


----------



## Carpman

In a north wind you guys can fish the north side of Sandusky bay. Will be flat and you will have the wind to your back!


----------



## adamrichard

Gotta say as the slow fishing would not be nearly as disappointing if I wasn't seeing so many juvenile walleye. The walleye population is going to be dynamite in 2 years.


----------



## woodsnwater86

Carpman said:


> In a north wind you guys can fish the north side of Sandusky bay. Will be flat and you will have the wind to your back!


Where on the north side of the bay. Im not to familiar with area. fished south side of bay last night and caught a small one. But i seen couple guys had keepers. Also fished cawtba with a little action. Im seeing ssw 10-20 wind tonight


----------



## ScooterMcgruder

fritoking said:


> Ok....I'm a fall night bite first timer thinking of hitting catawba state park Friday night....the forecast doesn't look terrible...I'm asking the experts for advice. Some recent reports say they are being caught... What do you think ?


I took 5 nice fish from there Wednesday night. I was trolling but the guys on the pier had a few fish.


----------



## Carpman

woodsnwater86 said:


> Where on the north side of the bay. Im not to familiar with area. fished south side of bay last night and caught a small one. But i seen couple guys had keepers. Also fished cawtba with a little action. Im seeing ssw 10-20 wind tonight


Dempsey state access on the north side. There is deep water that is close by. Guys last year got them there.


----------



## woodsnwater86

Ok thanks ill have to try that out. Went to sandusky last night from 630-10 and picked up two fish. And seen others catching too. Most fish were all caught within an hour. All legal fish


----------



## lovin life

I'm looking to head up Sunday night. From the Akron/ N Canton area. If anyone wants to hitch a ride just pm me. I plan on leaving by 4 Sunday to get up there just before dark.


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> I've got spots for any type of wind, wind won't keep me away


Ever try across the harbor on the lite house rocks?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Ever try across the harbor on the lite house rocks?


Once about a month ago with no luck, just a long ass walk lol


----------



## kidtone440

Went to Huron last night and fished off the slanted wall n nothing pulled! On my way back to the car fished were laid out on the peer all the way down! Went home frozen n pissed


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone getting anything in lorain? havent heard anything from there yet, must be slow catchings


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

Went to Lorain last night... for about 15 minutes. I'm not sure if I was fishing or using a lure as a kite. Literally, couldn't tell if I was even in the water. Took a short nasty beating and went home. LOL


----------



## kidtone440

Walleyekingjr said:


> Anyone getting anything in lorain? havent heard anything from there yet, must be slow catchings


# just steelhead and baby eyes maybe 1 picked off here and there but everything is super late! Their getting them in Huron along with hand sized shad! River is polluted with shad


----------



## HappySnag

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Went to Lorain last night... for about 15 minutes. I'm not sure if I was fishing or using a lure as a kite. Literally, couldn't tell if I was even in the water. Took a short nasty beating and went home. LOL


you have to change lures for fishing condition,
go wit heavy lure ratle trap,vibe or jig.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I'll be out east tonight hoping I can get something going


----------



## Pagsjr87

Switching to second shift next week. Will be getting off around 11:30. Looking to maybe get out east Fairport area after work. Anyone wanna hookup and get something going?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Nothing for me except for a little wind burn


----------



## catfish_hunter

Plannin on hittin Huron pier tomorrow after work will get there about 830-9pm. Anyone been there the last couple days?


----------



## AtticaFish

Huron....... yes, there are fish being caught there.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

AtticaFish said:


> Huron....... yes, there are fish being caught there.


Not today! nothing there tonight. no wind and water clarity is pretty poor. give it a few more days to clean up. just my opinion


----------



## AtticaFish

Walleyekingjr said:


> Not today! nothing there tonight. no wind and water clarity is pretty poor. give it a few more days to clean up. just my opinion


I was going by reports i have read from the past few nights. I stayed local (inland reservoir) tonight and did manage to catch a couple...... 19" and 22". Was wanting to head up to CSP or Lakeside over the long weekend.


----------



## TheShoreman

Here's an interesting story, Trolled out of 72nd. Marked bait balls close in and no actual fish. Got out away from shore and we hit and marked fish. No fish we caught was close to casting distance.


----------



## tmorrow

What is the smallest yet still safe boat you would take out to troll in tight? I have 14 and 16 footers I use in the rivers and reservoirs.


----------



## EyeCatchEm

tmorrow said:


> What is the smallest yet still safe boat you would take out to troll in tight? I have 14 and 16 footers I use in the rivers and reservoirs.


If you feel uncomfortable in it then it's too small, it's not just the boat, it's experience. I have a 16 foot glass boat I'll take out but I've been boating on Erie since I was 4 and driving since I was able to.


----------



## ChuckD

tmorrow said:


> What is the smallest yet still safe boat you would take out to troll in tight? I have 14 and 16 footers I use in the rivers and reservoirs.


There's NO fish in that lake worth going into the water over, better to wait till next year and get used to the lake than go swimming in November just my .02 worth.


----------



## redthirty

For all thinking of going to Huron. The dredge is working very close to the lighthouse today.


----------



## ldrjay

what is the best area in Lorain for the shore fishing?


----------



## TheShoreman

ldrjay said:


> what is the best area in Lorain for the shore fishing?


Tha address is not right in pic.its near Spitzer Marina. I've fished the 1 o'clock to 11 o'clock radius on the half circle with good luck. Park near the path and it's less than a 1/4 mile walk. Only hang up is you have to do some rock climbing. Spots on the rocks is competitive and I advise getting down to your spot by sunset if you are new there.


----------



## ChuckD

My son and I are thinking of making a trip to Mentor on Sunday evening before sunset anybody else ??? Weather looks good for Sunday evening with no rain, not going rock hopping in the rain.


----------



## ldrjay

ChuckD said:


> My son and I are thinking of making a trip to Mentor on Sunday evening before sunset anybody else ??? Weather looks good for Sunday evening with no rain, not going rock hopping in the rain.


I wouldn't bother. I'm from fairport and I have been in huron past two nights


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

Even without the rain watch for moss or slicked rocks. Have taken a few painful slides...


----------



## kmv480etec

Anyone thinking of going downtown tonight? It is good to know someone else will be out for safety


----------



## mmtchell

just drove by 72nd and edgewater also ,,steady misty drizzle


----------



## kmv480etec

How were the waves?


----------



## Yakeyes

I'm heading for Lorain, hope they cooperate as this is my 1st trip up and probably my last for the year due to work. Anyone know what the lake looks like now


----------



## Ohiosmallie

Yakeyes said:


> I'm heading for Lorain, hope they cooperate as this is my 1st trip up and probably my last for the year due to work. Anyone know what the lake looks like now


Was there last night nice and clear but I got skunked other guys caught 1 or 2


----------



## My Demeyes

Trolled the sandusky bay from the ramp to the police station tonight. Water is still to muddy. The shipping channel is loaded with fish, just couldn't get them to bite. I know where I'd be shore fishing when the water clears up some. Marks were best from the salt docks to the yacht club.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Anybody getting any fish from shore from wildwood to the east?


----------



## undertaker

Got skunked in Huron last night


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Sittin here fishin and 2 guys pull in and walk up and start screwing around for catfish, first, I'm fishing a small segment of wall with the wind and they decide to set of within 5 feet of me on both sides, i let it slide. They were here about 15 minutes and decided to leave. They started packing up and let one of their plastic bags fly into the lake and they proceeded to just walk away when it was in reaching distance. It started to float away so I snagged it walked it to their car and handed it to them saying, how about next time you keep your bags from flying into the lake. Long story short, don't litter and especially don't litter in the lake!


----------



## lovin life

Minnowhead and I fished Lorain breakwall last night. Clear water, no wind, no takers.


----------



## Girthline

Be careful doing that, a lot of those guys are packing firepower and aren't afraid to to use em for no reason! You don't know who's car you're walking up on! I know a guy at 72nd back in 2008 who had that happen to him when he tried to make a family clean up their litter, they jumped him pretty bad! Good post


----------



## ChuckD

Spent from 6:00 to 9:00 pm yesterday night fishing the Fairport wall, all for nothing. Fished both sides, from the beginning to the end, around the corners even threw a few times from the boat ramp. Not sure where there at out east not at CEI wall or Fairport wall.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Girthline said:


> Be careful doing that, a lot of those guys are packing firepower and aren't afraid to to use em for no reason! You don't know who's car you're walking up on! I know a guy at 72nd back in 2008 who had that happen to him when he tried to make a family clean up their litter, they jumped him pretty bad! Good post


And that is the sole reason I don't go downtown


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> And that is the sole reason I don't go downtown


What you think a 6'5" white kid will stand out on the rocks at 72nd?


----------



## Archer4life

ChuckD said:


> Spent from 6:00 to 9:00 pm yesterday night fishing the Fairport wall, all for nothing. Fished both sides, from the beginning to the end, around the corners even threw a few times from the boat ramp. Not sure where there at out east not at CEI wall or Fairport wall.


Haven't done a thing at fair port or cei. Have had thoughts of fishing the headlands wall but would hate to take a header in the dark


----------



## ChuckD

Haven't done a thing at fair port or cei. Have had thoughts of fishing the headlands wall but would hate to take a header in the dark

Headlands closes at sundown I tried and got in trouble for staying past dark, I thought it was 11:00 pm but its not


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> What you think a 6'5" white kid will stand out on the rocks at 72nd?


 God that was funny


----------



## TheShoreman

Thinking about getting drunk staring into the dark and questioning why do I cast even though there are no fish? I'll let you know my BAL at the end of fishing because all I'll catch is a buzz.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Speaking of, I came across this the other night at the short wall


----------



## TheShoreman

I wonder who did that! Lol This sums up walleye fishing east of Cleveland this year.


----------



## Tomr

Hey guys did a little fishing from the bait at night this fall. Water temps in the upper 50's fish were shallow on the reefs. Water temps in lower 50's fish seemed to be off the reefs but arround them. Just what I noticed, hey could have been some other lunar reasons why the fish acted that way too. Enjoy, keep castin, walleye are delicious.


----------



## Decoy hound

The fish are out deep this year, not sure why other then the warm water temperature.


----------



## TheShoreman

Decoy hound said:


> The fish are out deep this year, not sure why other then the warm water temperature.


I agree. We had an El Niño this year and it's messed up my fishing a ton. This time last year I was Forrest Gump when he learned how to shrimp. Now it's empty water near shore.


----------



## Decoy hound

TheShoreman said:


> I agree. We had an El Niño this year and it's messed up my fishing a ton. This time last year I was Forrest Gump when he learned how to shrimp. Now it's empty water near shore.


That's funny as heck, it was like Forrest Gump last year!


----------



## Fatslapper

Went Monday night. No action at 72nd and at Edgewater. Shad thick at outlet of Edgewater marina. Lures bouncing off of them. Snagged one shad.


----------



## TheShoreman




----------



## JC heir

You guys are die hards. 4 hundred some posts to cover a dozen fish caught in the dark in a rough neighborhood . ....


----------



## TheShoreman

You give us too much credit sir... It was no where near a dozen.


----------



## [email protected]




----------



## [email protected]

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 224530


Love the rough neighborhoods less ppl more fish for me


----------



## TheShoreman

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 224530


Guess your shoulder feels better.


----------



## [email protected]

TheShoreman said:


> Guess your shoulder feels better.


That never stopped me!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

[email protected] said:


> Love the rough neighborhoods less ppl more fish for me


Your way west though right?


----------



## TheShoreman

Im going to Huron Friday and probably Saturday, Saturday maybe Lorain to end the brawl. Anyone who wants to tag along or meet down there let me know. Tonight I'm going to try FH again.


----------



## [email protected]

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Your way west though right?


 in da hood


----------



## BIGEYURK25

[email protected] said:


> in da hood


That could be anywhere these days though haha


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> That could be anywhere these days though haha


Ya so let's see here "da hood" = Cleveland, Lorain, Toledo, Sandusky, I can keep going. Lol


----------



## Capt. Crude

Maybe downtown Port Clinton, or Huron?


----------



## [email protected]

TheShoreman said:


> Ya so let's see here "da hood" = Cleveland, Lorain, Toledo, Sandusky, I can keep going. Lol


Could be eastlake, Euclid, fairport, Erie, or ashtabula


----------



## CarolinaKid

[email protected] said:


> Could be eastlake, Euclid, fairport, Erie, or ashtabula


Could be pictures from last year


----------



## Capt. Crude

You forgot Luna Pier, maybe SSP?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Maybe these were from last year...or maybe they weren't....but seriously though. Why did I do good last year but can't catch one this year? Maybe it was because I entered the brawl? Jinxed myself?


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I actually caught one tonight! Lmao 15"er that I foul hooked so she went back in the drink


----------



## [email protected]

CarolinaKid said:


> Could be pictures from last year


Don't need pictures from last year


----------



## TheShoreman

No Sleep Till Huron!


----------



## Walleyekingjr

So far only like 3 at huron caught...


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Lorain was a bloodbath early tonight was me and a buddy's first time casting got our 12 off the rocks p10s slow bass retrieve


----------



## TheShoreman

Went to Huron tonight. Saw 5-6 fish caught on gold and green colored baits. Went to 72nd and waves where crashing. Cei was a no go as big waves crashing there too. Fished Fairport from 11-1230 with nothing to show. Guess guys at Lorain where limiting tonight.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Went to Huron tonight. Saw 5-6 fish caught on gold and green colored baits. Went to 72nd and waves where crashing. Cei was a no go as big waves crashing there too. Fished Fairport from 11-1230 with nothing to show. Guess guys at Lorain where limiting tonight.


I was at 55th I didn't get any but saw 2 caught and heard they were in good earlier


----------



## Capt. Crude

Are they still dredging at Huron ?


----------



## 21579

They weren't last night. Got 2 on the slant wall.


----------



## Capt. Crude

Thank you, heard of late bites out there recently..


----------



## FishOn00

Got 3 at Huron then stopped at Lorain on way home and got 3 in an hour. P 10s


----------



## captain snake

Capt. Crude said:


> Thank you, heard of late bites out there recently..


I went to Huron last night but there was so many people I couldn't even find a place to park! Turned around and went home, I hate fishing in crowds..


----------



## FishOn00

I agree Huron is a mess I won't be going back. Ive never been so crowded in my life


----------



## 21579

Capt. Crude said:


> Thank you, heard of late bites out there recently..


I didn't get there until 930.... Yes, the pier was a zoo. There was plenty of room on the slant wall, and out of the wind too


----------



## BIGEYURK25

I think I'm gonna head out to Lorain for the last night. Just don't know where you guys fish, never been there. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## FishOn00

GPS Spitizer Marina. You can literally fish anywhere from Pier to Rocks. I would google earth it to get an idea of the lay out and get there before dark.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

FishOn00 said:


> GPS Spitizer Marina. You can literally fish anywhere from Pier to Rocks. I would google earth it to get an idea of the lay out and get there before dark.


Can't get there till about 12:30am due to work. I see there's a wall that's like a half circle. Can I park at that little lot off of lakeside?


----------



## FishOn00

Yea I'm pretty sure you'll be good. Good luck


----------



## TheShoreman

Capt. Crude said:


> Thank you, heard of late bites out there recently..


Bite didn't start on the riverside til 830-9.


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Can't get there till about 12:30am due to work. I see there's a wall that's like a half circle. Can I park at that little lot off of lakeside?


Two parking spots up by short wall and where the trail goes to the rocks. The rocks are a lot bigger than you are used to Erik don't fall in!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> Two parking spots up by short wall and where the trail goes to the rocks. The rocks are a lot bigger than you are used to Erik don't fall in!


No promises, I'm a big guy. Can lose my balance easy haha


----------



## RStock521

Was at 72nd from 6-7:30 and nobody was catching. At Edgewater now and it's not looking good either. Anybody else catching?

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## Walleyekingjr

FishOn00 said:


> Got 3 at Huron then stopped at Lorain on way home and got 3 in an hour. P 10s


Approximately around what time did they stop biting at lorain?


----------



## undertaker

Dredging near the mouth of the river Huron today when I come in around 4 pm.


----------



## OHsportsman

Headed out to lorain now! Haven't done much walleye fishing this year. Anyone wanna meet up out there?


----------



## Yakeyes

I'm in Lorain. Got 3 but haven't caught one since 9


----------



## FishOn00

Yakeyes said:


> I'm in Lorain. Got 3 but haven't caught one since 9


East or west side of Lorain? What colors are working


----------



## FishOn00

Yakeyes said:


> I'm in Lorain. Got 3 but haven't caught one since 9


Been here since 8. 2 hits nothing else I've tried everything in the box every depth possible. The boats on the other hand are slaying them in front of me lol


----------



## FishOn00

Yakeyes said:


> I'm in Lorain. Got 3 but haven't caught one since 9


Been here since 8. 2 hits nothing else I've tried everything in the box every depth possible. The boats on the other hand are slaying them in front of me lol


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Im still at lorain too. havent got one since 830


----------



## BIGEYURK25

OHsportsman said:


> Headed out to lorain now! Haven't done much walleye fishing this year. Anyone wanna meet up out there?


Just got out here


----------



## FishOn00

Where we were guys getting them? By each or pier side? Only got 2 hits on a rattle trap a lot of the fish were deep tonight I think


----------



## Walleyekingjr

I got mine on the beach side. im still here now and have not had any other hits since 830. got mine on chrome blue husky. gonna try p10 next


----------



## OHsportsman

Yakeyes said:


> I'm in Lorain. Got 3 but haven't caught one since 9


Yeah haven't gotten anything yet. Hopefully we can find em


----------



## FishOn00

Walleyekingjr said:


> I got mine on the beach side. im still here now and have not had any other hits since 830. got mine on chrome blue husky. gonna try p10 next


Any size to the fish? My buddy got 4 from dusk until 8 biggest was 23 inches


----------



## Walleyekingjr

FishOn00 said:


> Any size to the fish? My buddy got 4 from dusk until 8 biggest was 23 inches


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Leaving now. will probably be back on monday on the rocks


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Fished Lorain and E55 with nothing to show for me as usual. Absolutely pitiful brawl for me, caught 1 15" the whole brawl. And I snagged it somehow. I put in way too much time, hopefully I can get a few fun fishin in the next few weeks


----------



## TheShoreman

BIGEYURK25 said:


> Fished Lorain and E55 with nothing to show for me as usual. Absolutely pitiful brawl for me, caught 1 15" the whole brawl. And I snagged it somehow. I put in way too much time, hopefully I can get a few fun fishin in the next few weeks


I feel ya man I've not caught many this year from shore. Maybe this spring will be good. Maybe walleye pick up in the next week or two who knows.


----------



## ldrjay

I didn't take the brawl serious. I was always fun fishing. it just would have been a perk of doing something I was gonna do anyways. has it sucked oh yea. will it get better? well it can't get worse!


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone know if the dredge is gonna be out tonight at huron?


----------



## lovin life

Ice Thugz are heading to Lorain tonight. Anyone else going ?


----------



## Walleyekingjr

If i get a report or see the dredge at huron for myself i will be at lorain tonight!


----------



## lovin life

See you there walleyekingjr


----------



## EyeCatchEm

You guys Catching any


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Got one about 8lbs


----------



## FishOn00

Lost a small one at Lorain east wall. Boats are slammin them right in front of me as usual


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Nothing yet for me...no hits or havent seen anyone around me get one yet either


----------



## FishOn00

Where abouts? I'm 0-1 in Lorain 


Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Got one about 8lbs


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Right before the bend on the east side of the rocks got a 17 incher too


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone on the pier side? cuz im thinking about trying over there


----------



## FishOn00

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Right before the bend on the east side of the rocks got a 17 incher too


All the way out?


----------



## FishOn00

Buckeyeguyty93 said:


> Right before the bend on the east side of the rocks got a 17 incher too


Color? I just threw on a clown hj 14


----------



## Buckeyeguyty93

Pink squirrel p10


----------



## RStock521

Nothing at Edgewater, nothing at E72nd tonight


----------



## FishOn00

Finished 1-4 in Lorain. A lot to short strikes and small fish. Blue/Chrome HJ 14


----------



## Minnowhead

Landed 22" and lost a monster at the net. Both on P10 Floyd


----------



## lovin life

Minnowhead and I are heading 52 miles again to Lorain. Seeing Minnowheads 10lbs plus monster he lost just before the net was all the incentive we need !


----------



## FishOn00

lovin life said:


> Minnowhead and I are heading 52 miles again to Lorain. Seeing Minnowheads 10lbs plus monster he lost just before the net was all the incentive we need !


Be careful on those rocks they will ice over nice after this rain. I wanted to hit it tonight also but I think I'll hold off for a few days. Good luck!


----------



## EyeCatchEm

They were slippery last night  I did a little slip and slide and came out with a few bruises but I live to fish another day


----------



## HappySnag

FishOn00 said:


> Be careful on those rocks they will ice over nice after this rain. I wanted to hit it tonight also but I think I'll hold off for a few days. Good luck!


have with you ice cleats.if is bad put them on.


----------



## lovin life

Looking to head up to Lorain Sat early evening. Would like to be on the rocks by 5:00 at the latest. Hoping I can meet up with some OGFers for safety sake. Def don't want to fall in, with no help around. I live in Akron Canton area. Text at 330-801-0484. Thanks


----------



## just is

12/5/16 Catawba 31 inches 12 lbs. got this one casting a #10 x-rap glass perch. Putting this hog on my wall.


----------



## Eatmybait

Great catch


----------



## lovin life

What a BEAST !!!!


----------



## Nate167

Nice fish!! That thing is a tank


----------



## undertaker

I heard it was elbow to elbow up there.


----------



## mkalink

Anyone fishing Lakeside yet?


----------



## just is

undertaker said:


> I heard it was elbow to elbow up there.


Was only about 8 or 10 guys fishing Catawba when I pulled that fish.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone know about the dredge at huron today?


----------



## OHsportsman

Looking to possibly head out tonight. Is there any way of telling ahead of time if the dredge will be running at Huron? Any suggestions, or anyone wanna meet up to fish. Coming from akron thinking about Huron or Lorain.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

I'm almost at huron now so I will let you know shortly if it is there then I am going to head to Lorain if you want to meet up there


----------



## OHsportsman

Walleyekingjr said:


> I'm almost at huron now so I will let you know shortly if it is there then I am going to head to Lorain if you want to meet up there


How's the wind out there? I read about 12-15 mph wind. I'm not sure if it would be more right on the lake.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

OHsportsman said:


> How's the wind out there? I read about 12-15 mph wind. I'm not sure if it would be more right on the lake.


The boat is in the river. im heading to lorain now


----------



## Walleyekingjr

At Lorain now got one on my first cast on a pink lemonade RipStik hopefully that just wasn't luck


----------



## AtticaFish

It is ALWAYS luck this time of year. Hope you get your limit tonight!


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Any fish being caught at cei yet? Haven't been down there in a while and was debating it


----------



## Capt. Crude

Nothing at Lakeside tonight and my other close by spots.... the west end hunt is about over with current temp trends. I will be out this weekend, but after that the hunt will be ice walleyes!


----------



## Dmrman21

I'll be out there scraping ice off my eyelets tonight. Got three lastnight.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Got these three last night off the rocks and also missed 3 short strikes


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Anyone going out tonight? thinking about trying lorain again


----------



## heron153

I must be getting old. I look outside and at the thermometer and think....I could go, but I have walleye in the freezer and my easy chair is very inviting!


----------



## Walleyekingjr

At huron now no fish to be seen yet


----------



## woodsnwater86

Skunked in sandusky. What do you guys do when lines freeze up. I had some tangles goin on. I think from the spool swelling. Im using braid


----------



## Capt. Crude

Use nanofil or mono... braid is unusable


----------



## jray

Capt. Crude said:


> Use nanofil or mono... braid is unusable


Nanofil is braid boss. Soak your spool with some sort of line treatment I like reel magic


----------



## woodsnwater86

Ill have to look for reel magic. Some guys said wd40 or pam cooking spray


----------



## HappySnag

woodsnwater86 said:


> Ill have to look for reel magic. Some guys said wd40 or pam cooking spray


try rain dance,from auto parts.
they put that on windshield,to shad water.
put that on eylets and on spool of braid,the braid will absorb that and can hold that longer then mono.
try and give us report.


----------



## CarolinaKid

HappySnag said:


> try rain dance,from auto parts.
> they put that on windshield,to shad water.
> put that on eylets and on spool of braid,the braid will absorb that and can hold that longer then mono.
> try and give us report.


Vaseline or chapstick on eyelets helps. 
I'll have to try those ideas on the spool.


----------



## woodsnwater86

Im gonna try lorain tonight. Any one having luck out there? After i respool my reel


----------



## kingfisher72

I used to do a lot of floatfishing in below freezing temperatures. The thing that worked best for me and keeps you fishing longest is to remove that tiny tiptop and wrap a normal guide on the top. Preferably no smaller than a size 8 as the last two or three guides. Eventually even these will freeze up on the worst days but the guides are large enough that swishing the tip in the water will free them up. I don't have any experience with braid when it is that cold. Mono will shed water well and if you keep the rod tip high and shake it while reeling, a lot of the water comes off before it hits the guides. Worn or stretched mono will hold water more than fresh line too.


----------



## mo-trout

The gate is locked at the east lake fishing wall . Sucks to cause I broke my foot and that's about the only place I no to go were I can just hobble out of the truck sit down and fish .


----------



## Carpman

mo-trout said:


> The gate is locked at the east lake fishing wall . Sucks to cause I broke my foot and that's about the only place I no to go were I can just hobble out of the truck sit down and fish .


Try the old bay bridge.....


----------



## BIGEYURK25

mo-trout said:


> The gate is locked at the east lake fishing wall . Sucks to cause I broke my foot and that's about the only place I no to go were I can just hobble out of the truck sit down and fish .


Park at the dumpster and hobble down to wall from there, not sure if it's legal but I've never had a problem doing it


----------



## odell daniel

skunked saturday night, fished from 5pm to 9pm off a pier.


----------



## Dmrman21

Any know how bad the Lorain rocks are was thinking about heading down there tonight


----------



## Saugeyefisher

Ya i fish year around with braid,and wd40/reel magic/reel butter all work. I put it on my line and spools. Switching out tips work to. I fish more in cold then warm weather. I always consider eye size now when picking out a spinning rod.


----------



## Walleyekingjr

Has most people given up already? Starting to really slow down on the reports. Im thinking about giving it another try when some warmer temps shows


----------



## Dmrman21

Was out in Lorain last two night with nothing to show for it. didn't see any caught.


----------



## TheShoreman

Just like I told my last date I had. "I'm gonna be out after this blow"


----------



## monarkmagic

TheShoreman said:


> Just like I told my last date I had. "I'm gonna be out after this blow"


priceless!! I am crying at my desk now


----------



## KTkiff

"Last night's blow made a mess of things."


----------



## TheShoreman

You could start a thread on dirty fishing puns lol.


----------



## 93stratosfishnski

Any open water from the shore? Lorain?


----------



## ErieBoy75

Lorain shore is open. Icy on the shore but water is, uh, um ... water?


----------



## Dirty Mudskipper

Anywhere from fair port to Lorain got open water(shore)? Haven't been out in four weeks and need a fix. LOL.


----------



## Leerowlinson

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Anywhere from fair port to Lorain got open water(shore)? Haven't been out in four weeks and need a fix. LOL.


Huron pier open but may have to contend with ice flows coming out of river when it lets loose.


----------



## Dmrman21

Lorain is open not sure how the rocks look though guessing still a lot of ice on them I was thinking about heading down tonight


----------



## benfish909

Dmrman21 said:


> Lorain is open not sure how the rocks look though guessing still a lot of ice on them I was thinking about heading down tonight[/


Was out there hunting this morning and the break walls are still very icy. Not sure about the pier but there was one guy fishing


----------



## TheShoreman

Dirty Mudskipper said:


> Anywhere from fair port to Lorain got open water(shore)? Haven't been out in four weeks and need a fix. LOL.


Fairport is open 72nd is open. Might try to burbot fish this Sunday night.


----------



## ldrjay

TheShoreman said:


> Fairport is open 72nd is open. Might try to burbot fish this Sunday night.


Went last week for a bit. one hit but no takes on burbot.


----------



## Dmrman21

Burbot???


----------



## Leerowlinson

Nothing caught on Huron pier or West wall last night before 10 pm, about 10 people talked to. There was a boat trowling west of the pier.
Merry Christmas and may the eyes show up again for us soon!


----------



## HappySnag

Leerowlinson said:


> Nothing caught on Huron pier or West wall last night before 10 pm, about 10 people talked to. There was a boat trowling west of the pier.
> Merry Christmas and may the eyes show up again for us soon!


this time of year you have to carie ice cleats with you all time.
the water spray from wawes is freezing on the rocks and it will build to 1' ice,even in nice weather the ice will be there.


----------



## benfish909

Tried Avon pier for a couple hours last night. No bites, lots of ice on the pier and no other people


----------



## fryerman

benfish909 said:


> Tried Avon pier for a couple hours last night. No bites, lots of ice on the pier and no other people


ive never heard of anyone catching eyes at night from the avon lk pier.seems since the plant hasnt been disharging warm water the fishiing went downhill,i wonder if the steelheads will be by the cut.probably not


----------



## TheShoreman

fryerman said:


> ive never heard of anyone catching eyes at night from the avon lk pier.seems since the plant hasnt been disharging warm water the fishiing went downhill,i wonder if the steelheads will be by the cut.probably not


Same situation at Eastlake Pier. No warm water discharge no fall walleye .


----------



## benfish909

We did well there last year. Usually the bite wouldn't pick up until after 10. I remember those days when the plant would be pumping full speed. It was the best spot on the lake. Chrome and eyes


----------



## Dmrman21

Anyone been on Lorain rocks? Just wondering how bad the ice is


----------



## benfish909

Last week they were covered. Not sure after this warm up.


----------



## Dmrman21

Anyone still out there casting having any luck???


----------



## BIGEYURK25

Doubtful, I haven't tried since the brawl ended


----------



## trapperjon

Seeing the weather forecast for Saturday is looking nice for January, I'm going to give it a shot, probably huron, anyone else got the itch ?


----------



## ldrjay

trapperjon said:


> Seeing the weather forecast for Saturday is looking nice for January, I'm going to give it a shot, probably huron, anyone else got the itch ?


I have the itch too.... motivation is getting there.


----------



## Dmrman21

Thinking Huron also have been out a few times in the last couple weeks with nothing to show for it though...


----------



## TheShoreman

I'll be out tonight casting out of pure boredom.


----------



## BIGEYURK25

TheShoreman said:


> I'll be out tonight casting out of pure boredom.


Anything?


----------



## TheShoreman

No fish. I fished 7-10. Worked the water with p10, hjs and a few other deeper baits. No one else was out and water was calm and murky.


----------



## ldrjay

one got caught off of the Lil wall the other morning. Guy was steelhead fishing.


----------



## snapper

Jon84 here is your shore report. The 3 previous posts, and a guy going by Buckhunter are excellent fishermen. Try to find last years thread as well


----------



## jon84

Thank you


----------



## TheShoreman

If you look at this years thread and the year before that it's a pretty good fishing journal for the east side. However I think we all fished a little more west this year. I took more drives to 72nd, Huron and Lorain than I wanted to. Thank you for the compliment also.


----------



## ldrjay

walleye are starting to get caught in the grand. the short pier should produce!


----------



## TheShoreman

Are steelhead still being caught at the pier?


----------



## ldrjay

TheShoreman said:


> Are steelhead still being caught at the pier?


don't know.


----------



## tad1458

Bump


----------



## catfish_hunter

Anyone been out yet, I know its still real early and HOT outside!


----------



## RStock521

I saw on the Metroparks fishing report this week that somebody caught a 3 walleye and a steelhead casting a glow-in-the-dark spoon off the rocks at Edgewater on 10/4. I may give it a shot this weekend.


----------

